# [OOC] The Hivemind In Character!



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

OK, this is to carry on the discussion we've been having in Meta about an in-character game for the Hiveminders with me DMing.

Post your preferences for level, character type, setting, whatever, here... let's have a conversation!

*Edit*
Other threads on this topic: 
Cellsori geography in Plots & Places

Randomling's PbP character thread in Rogues Gallery

Our actual game is at:
[PbP] Big Trouble in the Tzin 

*/Edit*

-randomling


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh, a new forum to invade...
And full of Hiveminders....
Cool....



Well, I vote for 3rd level, and for the setting, my order is B-A-C

Setting proposed were:
A) Naritan - the Royal City.
B) Oashi - the biggest commercial city in Cellsor (the country).
C) Misau - a farming village in a large rural area


----------



## arwink (Dec 9, 2002)

Low level.  Urban setting.  I'd prefer to be something rogue'ish, fighter'ish or Monk'ish.

Or, I suppose, clerical. 

Wishy-washy about character creation?  Me?  Never


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll just reprint my last comment in meta here:


First levels fine with me too, anything's fine with me where that cgos really.

Oashi, sounds like it might be the best spot, i have the fealing your players might tend to be more middle of the road when it comes o they character's alignments.

and add, i was think either Rogue, bard or sorcerer/wizard.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

The IC forum already has a Hive. My Formian 3rd IR hive, now shoo shooo or be assimilated


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

Oashi sounds like a nice place to be. 

As a reminder, my preference was BAC for 3rd level, and CBA for 1st level, but overall, I feel Oashi should be it.

Levelwise, I'm fine with anything 1st to 3rd.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *The IC forum already has a Hive. My Formian 3rd IR hive, now shoo shooo or be assimilated  *




This isn't Athas or the Domains of Hope, though.  Against the Hivemind, nothing can stand! (well except for one thing that shall not be mentioned...)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

What's your thoughts on class, KO and Horacio?

Should we be dastardly and try to put together a group were the classes compliment each other or just go for whatever strikes our fancy?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *What's your thoughts on class, KO and Horacio?
> 
> Should we be dastardly and try to put together a group were the classes compliment each other or just go for whatever strikes our fancy? *




As a jester, I can play a bard, or a rogue. I could be a fighter too. And, if nobody else wants it, I can even be the field medic... i mean, the cleric.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

How about a golden middle way? 

Seriously, I'd aim for what strikes our fancy first, but with half an eye on complementing the group's abilities.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> Seriously, I'd aim for what strikes our fancy first, but with half an eye on complementing the group's abilities




So if we all play Bards with differnt instruments...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *How about a golden middle way?
> 
> Seriously, I'd aim for what strikes our fancy first, but with half an eye on complementing the group's abilities.  *




I'm an easy player, I won't mind a lot. As I say, I could even play the field doctor...


----------



## arwink (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm easy.  As long as I'm not an arcane caster, I'll wait tell everyone else is done and fill in a niche


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

hmmm, odd Hivemind things, Arwink and me both posting that we are easy at the same time...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So if we all play Bards with differnt instruments... *



We have an adventuring band of Hiveminders. 

I'm feeling like playing something arcane, personally, so arwink has not much to fear.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So if we all play Bards with differnt instruments... *




We can call ourselves The ENWorld Hiveminder and do some world tours with concerts in big stadiums!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm sort of having the same opinion as Arwink, i do like to sit back and see where everyone else is going before i decide for sure.

With the 5d6 method our stats should be pretty good, i think there will be a lot of potential for multi classing, depending of course on the final level we decide on.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'm sort of having the same opinion as Arwink, i do like to sit back and see where everyone else is going before i decide for sure.
> 
> With the 5d6 method our stats should be pretty good, i think there will be a lot of potential for multi classing, depending of course on the final level we decide on. *




so for now we are a bunch of easy guys waiting to see what others decide...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> so for now we are a bunch of easy guys waiting to see what others decide...




Not nessasarily, i can go either way on the subject. If no ne wants to decide i will choose my class so that everyone else can.


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

So everyone seems to want to play in Oashi (which is cool as far as I'm concerned) and start somewhere between 1st and 3rd level. Shall I roll a d3 or what? 

But no one has any terribly strong ideas about what kind of character they want to play... OK. I think someone needs to make a decision...

Any other comments and such?

Oh by the way - can we steer clear of psionics just to start off with? Just to keep it simple for a newbie DM.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll play a sorcerer, just to get the thing rolling.

No psionics is ok. Core rules only, I assume?

Level-wise, maybe we can compromise it to 2nd?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm seriously thinking Bard, i've been itching to play one in 3e but haven't had the opertunity yet, or if we start higher then first a rogue/sorc. mutli-class. I'm not sure on race, i usally go human, but i might try a half-elf.

Whats the scoop on races in you campaign, Randomling?


----------



## arwink (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll play a cleric, just to take the field-medic burden away from Horacio.  I actually enjoy the class - it's the right balance between casting spells and hiting things


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> I'll play a cleric, just to take the field-medic burden away from Horacio. I actually enjoy the class - it's the right balance between casting spells and hiting things




Cool, i like them for the same reason. Although i seem to keep going that route, i figured two active cleric's is enough for one person. Have at it oh armored spell casting medic bad guy smasher.

Well, it looks like we have a cleric, and a sorcerer. Maybe i'll go straight rogue, or if H wants to play a rogue/bard i'll go fighter.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> * Well, it looks like we have a cleric, and a sorcerer. Maybe i'll go straight rogue, or if H wants to play a rogue/bard i'll go fighter. *




I like the rogue/bard path, if you don't mind the fighter...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> I like the rogue/bard path, if you don't mind the fighter...




Heh heh, No problem. I'll play the fighter.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

ok, I'm going fighter. I'm thinking race wise, Dwarf. Hmm...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

Political intrigue +Dwarf fighter. possibly CN or CG= a big ol'


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Political intrigue +Dwarf fighter. possibly CN or CG= a big ol'  *




Me I think of an elven rogue/bard...


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Whats the scoop on races in you campaign, Randomling? *




Pretty much the usual. I have one new twist: the so-called "evil" races are not 100%, completely, across-the-board evil. Sure, they are savage races with a different cultural mindset and tend not to be accepted in any but the most cosmopolitans cities. But they're not necessarily _evil_. With the sole exception of the drow who, 90% of the time, will be your typical (IMC) LE torturers and horrible people.

Example: the nation of Nerez borders Cellsor to the North, and the Cellsori fight a long-running skirmish war with them. It's mountainous terrain, and the majority of the population there is savage humans, orcs, and dwarves. But the orcs there aren't evil. Just protecting their territory and culture from a Cellsori invasion.

If you want to play a kobold/orc/goblin/gnoll, get in touch with me by email because I'll want to talk to you privately. Otherwise, core ruleset, standard races, standard classes, 5d6 and drop the lowest two. I think that's all!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> kobold




 


Anyother info you want to share on Oashi?

BTW, from the sound of it those guys don't know what they're missing. From the sounds of it you have cool detailed setting coming together.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh, yeah it just ocured to me that we haven't heard from Crothian and those other sluggards. 

Boy are they gonna be surprised when they finally get here.


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, a few thing:

1) Oashi is one of those cosmopolitan cities I was telling you about. Expect the odd full orc behind the bar. 

2) People are thinking of playing rogues, right? If you are intending to be a thief-type rogue you'll probably belong to a guild: organized crime in the city is tight and you'll have a short life as a freelancer.

3) I'll need to fill you in on the religion situation at some point when I have the relevant notes on me. Arwink, you're thinking of being a cleric, right? What's his/her ethos likely to be? (I might be able to suggest a deity or two.)

4) You can find just about anything in Oashi. The only bigger city in Cellsor is Gallan, which is the port city and deals with international trade, etc. This includes just about anything illegal. And you'll find most poisons and even some magic items are contraband...




> *
> BTW, from the sound of it those guys don't know what they're missing. From the sounds of it you have cool detailed setting coming together. *




Thank you!  We are playing in a rather different bit of Cellsor in my RL game, though...

More questions anyone?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Everything happens while I sleep.  

First and second level is good.  I've never played a Paladin and would like to try it out.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Hehe, Oothian the Paladin, I like how it sounds...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> Oothian




Is that intentonal?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that intentonal? *




It's a long story about his Ooze and Oozemaster characters...
If you don't take it, you haven't read enough Hivemind threads this weekend


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

Have we heard from everyone play now?

It's gonna be:
Arwink
Crothian
Horacio
Knight Otu
and myself

yes/no?


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Have we heard from everyone play now?
> 
> It's gonna be:
> Arwink
> ...




I think that's everyone. Any more for any more?

And let's start putting classes and races against those names?

Otu - sorcerer
Arwink - cleric
Horacio - rogue/bard (is that right?)
Sir Osis - fighter
Crothian - we're having an email discussion

Races?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

As it stands Dwarf. 

Although i may have a non core feat request, not sure yet though.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

I know I haven't been hanging around Meta as much as I used to, but am I still Hivemind enough to get in on this game?

I'm a sucker for PbPs, and y'all are cool folks.


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I know I haven't been hanging around Meta as much as I used to, but am I still Hivemind enough to get in on this game?
> 
> I'm a sucker for PbPs, and y'all are cool folks. *




More than welcome as far as I'm concerned! You should note that I'm really new to DMing though - and this is the first time I've DMed online... so go a _little_ easy on me for the first bit?


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I think that's everyone. Any more for any more?
> 
> And let's start putting classes and races against those names?
> 
> ...




I smell ooze in the works.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I smell ooze in the works.   *




Not today, I'm sticking with basic things for her sanity's sake.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> More than welcome as far as I'm concerned! You should note that I'm really new to DMing though - and this is the first time I've DMed online... so go a little easy on me for the first bit?
> 
> *




Thanks!!  You didn't mention them specifically, but would you allow a Hobgoblin?

And don't worry, I'll take it easy on you.  And if you need any PbP protocol info explained, I'm your man.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard, garyh.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not today, I'm sticking with basic things for her sanity's sake. *




Well shucks, that's awfully nice of you!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Welcome aboard, garyh. *




Thanks!!  You didn't _really_ think you guys could start up a PbP game without me, did you?

I am the IC forum; the IC forum is me.  We are one.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

I say some options for setting, was one finalized?  How about character generation, how would you like that done?


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I say some options for setting, was one finalized?  How about character generation, how would you like that done? *




Good call - a consolidated setting and chargen post would be helpful.


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!!  You didn't mention them specifically, but would you allow a Hobgoblin?
> 
> And don't worry, I'll take it easy on you.  And if you need any PbP protocol info explained, I'm your man.   *




Do Hobgoblins have an ECL? What are their ability score modifiers/abilities? I don't have my books on me right now! Do you have a class in mind?

General note: if you want to play a "savage race", you should bear in mind that even in Oashi (which is as cosmopolitan as it gets) you're going to be in the minority and treated with quite some distrust by people who aren't a member of your race. An orc paladin, for instance, will either be a loner, a paladin of Brocem (god of outcasts) or have had to prove himself quite considerably in the eyes of his order.

But you knew most of that anyway!


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I say some options for setting, was one finalized?  How about character generation, how would you like that done? *




Everyone seemed to like the Oashi setting.

Character gen is 5d6 and drop the two lowest.

Is everyone OK with 2nd level?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do Hobgoblins have an ECL? What are their ability score modifiers/abilities? I don't have my books on me right now! Do you have a class in mind?*



Officially, they have been errata'd to ECL +1, though most people think this is too high.

They get Dex +2, Con +2, Darkvision 60 ft., a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks and a favored class of Fighter.

I've decided on being a Human Sorcerer.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Everyone seemed to like the Oashi setting.
> 
> ...




That sounds great.  What other gods do you have?  I'm looking for one that deals with the individual, places the rights of the individual as important as the rights of the whole.  Hopefully somone who embraces all races and gives everyone a chance to thrive in the way best suited for them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> Is everyone OK with 2nd level? *



What about wealth? Standard for 2nd level?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

I started a thread in Rogues Gallery to place the characters.  It can be found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33047


----------



## randomling (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That sounds great.  What other gods do you have?  I'm looking for one that deals with the individual, places the rights of the individual as important as the rights of the whole.  Hopefully somone who embraces all races and gives everyone a chance to thrive in the way best suited for them. *




Really sounds like Brocem is going to be your guy, then. LG. He is a champion of the rights of outcasts, pariahs and exiles, and a firm believer in extinguishing prejudice on any basis. He's most strongly opposed to Manaira, who, though also LG, is strongly opposed to the races that live underground. She's a sun goddess...

The paladins of Brocem are a fairly ragtag bunch with a slightly different code of honour to those of other LG faiths. I have to go now but I'll fill you in tomorrow!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really sounds like Brocem is going to be your guy, then. LG. He is a champion of the rights of outcasts, pariahs and exiles, and a firm believer in extinguishing prejudice on any basis. He's most strongly opposed to Manaira, who, though also LG, is strongly opposed to the races that live underground. She's a sun goddess...
> 
> The paladins of Brocem are a fairly ragtag bunch with a slightly different code of honour to those of other LG faiths. I have to go now but I'll fill you in tomorrow! *




Thanks.  I'll create the character and post him in the rogues gallery for your approval.  Time to go threaten my dice and make them work for me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

I was thinking about a Hobgoblin monk, but was not aware they'd been errata'd to +1 ECL.     (I'm relatively up to speed with online stuff compared to the "common D&D player," but was not aware of that.  One more reason I'll be buying the Revised Core Rulebooks.  )  If that's what you'll be going with, I'll come up with something else.   But if you don't ECL them, I'll stick with the Hobgoblin monk.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

Level 2 is good for me. Although i'm still debating exactly what to do with my character. I'll probably have a stronger feal after i get stats rolled. 

I can definately say he'll be dwarven and have at least 1 fighter level.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Okay, I have an Orc Paladin.  Really strong and tough, but he's trying to overcome his race and the prejudice of his life.  He'll get typeds up and posted in Rogues Gallery once I get a few more things finalized.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> Okay, I have an Orc Paladin. Really strong and tough, but he's trying to overcome his race and the prejudice of his life. He'll get typeds up and posted in Rogues Gallery once I get a few more things finalized.




Cool! You get that insperation from the dragon cover?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool! You get that insperation from the dragon cover? *




No, I'm not even sure which cover you are talking about.  Randomling said other races were okay, and I've never played an Orc.  In third edition I've never played a Paladin, nor have I seen one played (the only class I can say that for).  So, I'm trying a race and a class that is pretty much new to me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> No, I'm not even sure which cover you are talking about. Randomling said other races were okay, and I've never played an Orc. In third edition I've never played a Paladin, nor have I seen one played (the only class I can say that for). So, I'm trying a race and a class that is pretty much new to me.




ah, thats cool. I was just curious, it happened to come up last weekend during gaming.  

The cover to dragon 275 had an half-orc paladin on the cover. Her's the blurb:

Cover artist Mark Zug can speak of his half-orc paladin far more eloquently then some draconian art director. He writes, "It is a cool misty morning touched with biting frost. As his loyal squire prepares thier mounts, the knight rededitcates himself to his relentless quest-for life, his people, his faith, and his lady. Hardship cannot swerve him; none of the sundry trails of being a half-orc- the prejudice of humans and elves; finding armor that fits; the drizzle of snot that runs from squat nose into his tusked mouth- can distract the resolve of his noble soul."
                                                                         - Peter Whitley


----------



## Jeph (Dec 9, 2002)

Am I too late to play? [Grr, everything happens when I don't have power / am in school. ) Might I be a human OA monk/ranger who specializes in using two Butterfly swords?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

I'd try and stop you from taking over, but there's already too damn many of you. In less than 24 hours you reached 50+ posts, looks like we're doomed.

So, in other words, I give up. I surrender. I quit. I'm stopping, demoralized and absurdely underpowered. I'm done for, finito, finished. My chances are nil, nada, zero, none, nothing, not a chance in hell. My forces have faltered, my grip has slipped, my blade is broken, my armor has buckled.

So, I'll be helping out if you need a hand Randomling. I like assisting other DMs round these parts to the best of my abilities. I'm not really interested in running another character though, just helping on the DM side.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Basic character stats are posted in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Would it be ok if i take the thug feat from the forgotten realms campaign setting?

It gives a +2 to initiative and +2 to intimidate checks.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

ladeeda, waiting for thumbs up from Random, ladeeda, whistle, sing or hum to self, etc. . .


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Would it be possible for me to purchase a cure light wounds potion and a spider climb potion? Market price for each is 50 gp.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Another option if the Hobgoblin doesn't work for you, Randomling, could be a human fighter who specializes in the spiked chain.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey everyone, we've moved, so go post in General disscusion.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 3) I'll need to fill you in on the religion situation at some point when I have the relevant notes on me. Arwink, you're thinking of being a cleric, right? What's his/her ethos likely to be? (I might be able to suggest a deity or two.)
> 
> *




I was thinking of an eat, drink and be merry approach, so some kind of god of joy/festivities/roguishness/chaos/trickery would be appropriate.  Probably Olidammara or Fnahrlangan from the gods listed in the PH would fit the concept, so whatever you've got that's close to that.

Oh, and if possible, I'll play a kobold


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> Oh, and if possible, I'll play a kobold




 How unexpected.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How unexpected. *




I just want to understand what the attraction is.  Murrays onto his fourth kobold PC at the moment, and it's starting to get strange.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

So, if this game starts in the traditional way we'll have:

"An Orc, a Dwarf, and a Kobold walk into a bar...."


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, if this game starts in the traditional way we'll have:
> 
> "An Orc, a Dwarf, and a Kobold walk into a bar...."
> 
> *




Time to go raid P'Kitty's joke thread


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> An Orc, a Dwarf, and a Kobold walk into a bar...."




So much for helping Randomling out... 

oh, well best intentions and all that.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So much for helping Randomling out...
> 
> oh, well best intentions and all that. *




The game should be fine, just having a little jest at the races people are picking, myself included.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

I assure you, I will play a kobold with all seriousness when the game starts.


I may even join Crothian as a follower of Brocem, to make things a little easier.  Maybe I can be his squire or spiritual advisor?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

That could fit.  I've e-mailed a short history to Randomling so assuming it works for her, we can devise a way to make that happen.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, if this game starts in the traditional way we'll have:
> 
> "An Orc, a Dwarf, and a Kobold walk into a bar...."
> 
> *




"An Orc, a Dwarf, a Kobold, and a Hobgoblin walk into a bar..." if I end up as a Hobgoblin.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "An Orc, a Dwarf, a Kobold, and a Hobgoblin walk into a bar..." if I end up as a Hobgoblin.   *




Don't forget my elven bard, with his pointed ears, delicated face, mandolin and bow...


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't forget my elven bard, with his pointed ears, delicated face, mandolin and bow... *




You'll be the one the rest of us beat up and stuff in a locker.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You'll be the one the rest of us beat up and stuff in a locker.   *




OH


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OH  *




Nothing personal.  It's just the code of the schoolyard.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nothing personal.  It's just the code of the schoolyard.   *




But elves are c00l 

They have pointed ears, and everybody know that girls love cute pointed ears guys. And my elf is a bard, he can sing and dance, girls love that too. And he has a bow, you know...


sigh...


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But elves are c00l
> 
> ...




Yep, he's gonna get a pounding.

And wedgies.  Many, many wedgies.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But elves are c00l
> 
> ...




Sorry, if I get to be a kobold, it would appear that I get to claim the title of the cutest.  Kobolds get all the babes


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, if I get to be a kobold, it would appear that I get to claim the title of the cutest.  Kobolds get all the babes  *




I had thought of a kobold bard too.

Hell, what an idea, we can have two kobolds in the party...

Everybody loves kobolds...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll put up my sorcerer soon. There certainly are still several wrinkles to iron out, both storywise and in the "What to take" department. Ruleswise, he should be fine.

I'm willing to change out a few things still, so if you think he needs armor or Magic Missile, say so.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

So, we have a party filled with unwanted races, yet three of the classes are charisma based (Paladin, Bard, Sorcerer).  We are going to be the most popular outcasts!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm still waiting to hear the ruiling on Hobgoblins before I make my PC...

Randomling?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, I put Raith up in the Character thread. Damn that 60 second limit!


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry about the delay in replying, guys! Let me explain: I only have internet access at home when I visit my parents' house, so otherwise it's the uni computer rooms for me!

Let's see what I can remember about recent posts:

Gary, I'm inclined to go with the errata about Hobgoblins, sorry - unless you can give me a really compelling argument not to? (Make your case, in other words... ).

Crothian, I like the look of Gruchet very much indeed!

Arwink, kobolds are fine. They don't have any ECL as far as I remember. Are they -2 Str and +2 to some other things? Not sure I can remember and though I'll lug D&D books to school when it's called for...

Deities: Brocem is a good accepting deity, and LG. If you want a god of revelry your best bet is (lo and behold) Fremnor, the god of revelry. He's also the god of fire and quite popular with some of the more unusual kobolds (though he's CN and the most popular kobold deities are lawful). Or there's Merika, the CG goddess of trickery and illusion?

Jeph, you're more than welcome to join!

Creamsteak (finally worked out there was no 'r' after weeks of thinking your name is 'creamstreak') I'm taking you up on your offer - thanks!

Anything I forgot?

Now, as for a plot....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Thug feat? and potions?


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Arwink, kobolds are fine. They don't have any ECL as far as I remember. Are they -2 Str and +2 to some other things? Not sure I can remember and though I'll lug D&D books to school when it's called for...
> *




From memory, -4 str, +2 dex, +1 natural armor, small size, darkvision, 30 ft base move, +2 to search, Craft (trapsmith) and profession (Miner).  

I've watched people create kobolds a lot in recent months.

If you get the chance, check out or download the SRD.  It has a vast amount of rules in it, and once you've familiarised yourself with it you can either check things online, or by loading them off a disk.

It's what I do when I'm posting from work, and it may help.

If you don't want to cart rulebooks to school, you could probably just ask in the OOC section of the game about anything you can't remember.  I imagine some of us are posting from home, and the time delay while we look probably wont be a big deal.  Then, I've never played by messageboard before, so I could well be wrong 

(Edited for the bits I'd missed)


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

The Thug feat is fine.

If you can afford the potions, go right ahead. Buy whatever you can afford with DMG money - though if it's from Quintessential Elf or something check with me? I don't want to be going "what the heck is that?"!

Jeph, I don't have Oriental Arts or access to it from any source I can think of. But if you want to email me details of any OA feats and/or weapons you want to use, that's fine. I just don't want to be surprised and I can't have you using rules I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> The Thug feat is fine.
> 
> If you can afford the potions, go right ahead. Buy whatever you can afford with DMG money - though if it's from Quintessential Elf or something check with me? I don't want to be going "what the heck is that?"!




Cool, thanks. Potions are cure light and spider climb, nothing fruity.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

ok, my characters almost done. Pretty much just need to finish typing him up.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *ok, my characters almost done. Pretty much just need to finish typing him up. *




Look forward to seeing him in the Rogues Gallery when he's done!

Oh and thanks, Arwink.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll post mine tomorrow night.

Um, I need to know what the deity and domain options are for the cleric?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> Look forward to seeing him in the Rogues Gallery when he's done!




He's partialy there now, i finish soon.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I'll post mine tomorrow night.
> 
> Um, I need to know what the deity and domain options are for the cleric? *




OK, the two we've talked about are:

BROCEM: God of Outcasts
Alignment: Lawful Good
Opposite: Tarvin
Portfolio: Outcasts, exile, trust, ugliness
Domains: Darkness, Good, Law, Liberation, Protection, Retribution
Favoured Weapon: Bastard sword

And:

FREMNOR: God of Revelry
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Hierpan
Portfolio: Revelry, fire, freedom, music, wine, poetry, humour, bards, dance, drama, mirth
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Fire, Liberation, Magic
Favoured Weapon: Flaming heavy mace

Darkness, Charm and Retribution are from Forgotten Realms, Liberation is from Deities and Demigods.

As well as worshipping a deity, you can worship a Circle - a group of 6 gods devoted to opposing viewpoints on one principle. The five circles are Life, Nature, Knowledge, Order, and Passion.

Should I post the entire pantheon?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> Should I post the entire pantheon?




I'd like to see it if you have the spare time.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

I think I might go with Fremnor and stick with the Fire and Magic Domains.

The entire pantheon may well be of interest though.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd like to see it if you have the spare time. *




Well, considering that it's just a cut-and-paste job... I don't have writeups for the gods yet but I have a good idea of what they are all about. I'm working on it!

WARNING: this post is going to be long.

THE CIRCLES

THE CIRCLE OF KNOWLEDGE
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deities: Mosstor, Jehnann, Felmie, Camac, Merika, Ramas
Portfolio: Knowledge, madness, discovery, wealth, illusion, truth.
Domains: Knowledge, Madness, Magic, Truth

THE CIRCLE OF LIFE
Alignment: Neutral
Deities: Aphelaia, Duarlan, Manaira, Rostirno, Pellsa, Erannon
Portfolio: Life, death, creation, destruction, healing, disease.
Domains: Creation, Death, Destruction, Sun

THE CIRCLE OF NATURE
Alignment: Neutral
Deities: Drissa, Tiamanti, Clayah, Canua, Almac, Catma
Portfolio: Nature, magic, hunting, wilderness, wizardry, sorcery
Domains: Air, Earth, Fire, Magic, Water

THE CIRCLE OF ORDER
Alignment: Neutral
Deities: Fanrith, Canui, Hierpan, Fremnor, Maranthie, Xiane
Portfolio: Order, chaos, justice, freedom, plotting, adventure
Domains: Charm, Command, Justice, Trickery

THE CIRCLE OF PASSION
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deities: Thintor, Chenna, Celadon, Jossataro, Tarvin, Brocem
Portfolio: Passion, love, bravery, anger, tyrants, outcasts
Domains: Charm, Family, War

THE DEITIES

ALMAC: God of Wizardry
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Opposite: Catma
Portfolio: Wizardry, learning, arcane knowledge, writing, wit
Domains: Knowledge, Law, Magic, Rune, Spell
Favoured Weapon: Dagger

APHELAIA: Goddess of Creation
Alignment: Neutral
Opposite: Duarlan
Portfolio: Supreme, creation, balance, arts and crafts
Domains: Air, Creation, Earth, Fire, Magic, Water
Favoured Weapon: Shortspear

BROCEM: God of Outcasts
Alignment: Lawful Good
Opposite: Tarvin
Portfolio: Outcasts, exile, trust, ugliness
Domains: Darkness, Good, Law, Liberation, Protection, Retribution
Favoured Weapon: Bastard sword

CAMAC: God of Wealth
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Opposite: Felmie
Portfolio: Cities, merchants, wealth, mining, smithing, jewellers, gemcutters, dwarves
Domains: Dwarf, Law, Protection, Retribution, Trade
Favoured Weapon: Rapier

CANUA: Goddess of the Wild
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Clayah
Portfolio: Wilderness, forests, nature, animals, flora and fauna, archers, elves
Domains: Air, Animal, Chaos, Death, Elf, Fire
Favoured Weapon: Longbow

CANUI: God of Thieves
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Opposite: Fanrith
Portfolio: Thieves, assassins, killing, murder, rogues
Domains: Darkness, Evil, Luck, Trickery
Favoured Weapon: Dagger

CATMA: Goddess of Indulgence and Sorcery
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Almac
Portfolio: Arcane knowledge, bards, music, art, drama, suffering, elves
Domains: Chaos, Elf, Magic, Trickery, Suffering
Favoured Weapon: Sickle

CELADON: God of Valour
Alignment: Lawful Good
Opposite: Jossataro
Portfolio: Courage, honour, chivalry, war, strength, tactics, men, fighters
Domains: Good, Law, Moon, Nobility, Strength, War
Favoured Weapon: Warhammer

CHENNA: Goddess of Love
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Opposite: Thintor
Portfolio: Love, beauty, grief, hearth, home, air, women, marriage, family
Domains: Air, Chaos, Good, Charm, Family
Favoured Weapon: Shortbow

CLAYAH: Goddess of the Hunt
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Opposite: Canua
Portfolio: Hunting, cold, drow, insects, underworld, water, winter, animals, forests
Domains: Drow, Evil, Insect, Law, Plant, Water
Favoured Weapon: Cat-o’-nine-tails

DRISSA: Goddess of Nature and Fertility
Alignment: Neutral Good
Opposite: Tiamanti
Portfolio: Fertility, birth, harvest, agriculture, nature, seasons, wives, motherhood, abundance
Domains: Community, Earth, Good, Plant, Water
Favoured Weapon: Sling

DUARLAN: God of Destruction
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Aphelaia
Portfolio: Destruction, chaos, wind, weather, earthquakes
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Ocean, Weather
Favoured Weapon: Flail

ERANNON: God of Disease
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Opposite: Pellsa
Portfolio: Disease, hate, discord, wild beasts, orcs, sea, strife
Domains: Chaos, Disease, Evil, Hatred, Ocean, Orc
Favoured Weapon: Crossbow

FANRITH: Goddess of Order
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Opposite: Canui
Portfolio: Order, discipline, law, metal, civilization, monks
Domains: Command, Community, Law, Metal
Favoured Weapon: Unarmed strike

FELMIE: Goddess of Discovery
Alignment: Neutral Good
Opposite: Camac
Portfolio: Travel, quests, discovery, common sense, cats
Domains: Command, Good, Knowledge, Travel, War
Favoured Weapon: Longsword

FREMNOR: God of Revelry
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Hierpan
Portfolio: Revelry, fire, freedom, music, wine, poetry, humour, bards, dance, drama, mirth
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Fire, Liberation, Magic
Favoured Weapon: Flaming heavy mace

HIERPAN: God of Justice
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Opposite: Fremnor
Portfolio: Justice, judgement, dwarves, husbands, fathers, thunder, mountains, storms, sky
Domains: Dwarf, Justice, Law, Metal, Storm
Favoured Weapon: Dwarven waraxe

JEHNANN: Goddess of Insanity
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Opposite: Mosstor
Portfolio: Madness, moon, panic, pain
Domains:  Chaos, Evil, Madness, Moon, Suffering
Favoured Weapon: Spiked chain

JOSSATARO: God of Fury
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Opposite: Celadon
Portfolio: Slaughter, war, massacres, hate, conflict, brawling
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Hatred, Strength, War
Favoured Weapon: Morningstar

MANAIRA: Goddess of Life and Light
Alignment: Lawful Good
Opposite: Rostirno
Portfolio: Good, life, light, sun, protection, endurance, strategy, victory, vigilance
Domains: Good, Law, Protection, Sun, War
Favoured Weapon: Greatsword

MARANTHIE: Goddess of Intrigue
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Opposite: Xiane
Portfolio: Intrigue, lies, planning, secrets, spies, evil
Domains: Charm, Evil, Planning, Suffering
Favoured Weapon: Poison dagger

MERIKA: Goddess of Illusion
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Opposite: Ramas
Portfolio: Illusion, gnomes, humour, tricks, pranksters, communication
Domains: Chaos, Gnome, Good, Illusion, Trickery
Favoured Weapon: Dart

MOSSTOR: God of Knowledge
Alignment: Neutral Good
Opposite: Jehnann
Portfolio: Knowledge, journeys, arcana, artisans, cfraft, shepherds
Domains: Animal, Craft, Good, Knowledge, Magic, Travel
Favoured Weapon: Quarterstaff

PELLSA: Goddess of Healing
Alignment: Neutral Good
Opposite: Erannon
Portfolio: Healing, mercy, wisdom, halflings, medicine
Domains: Good, Halfling, Healing, Renewal, Sun
Favoured Weapon: Quarterstaff

RAMAS: God of Truth
Alignment: Lawful Good
Opposite: Merika
Portfolio: Truth, honesty, time
Domains: Good, Law, Nobility, Time, Truth
Favoured Weapon: Longspear

ROSTIRNO: God of Death and Darkness
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Opposite: Manaira
Portfolio: Darkness, death, undead, spiders
Domains: Darkness, Death, Evil, Law, Undeath
Favoured Weapon: Shortspear

TARVIN: God of Tyranny
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Opposite: Brocem
Portfolio: Tyranny, territory, conquest, vengeance, retribution
Domains: Command, Evil, Law, Protection, Retribution
Favoured Weapon: Bladed gauntlet

THINTOR: God of Passion
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Opposite: Chenna
Portfolio: Passion, envy, malice, hate, rage, drow
Domains: Charm, Drow, Evil, Hatred, Storm
Favoured Weapon: Heated dagger

TIAMANTI: Goddess of Prophecy and Magic
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Opposite: Drissa
Portfolio: Magic, prophecy, arcana, fate, sight, drought, foresight
Domains: Chaos, Fate, Luck, Magic, Spell, Time
Favoured Weapon: Quarterstaff

XIANE: Goddess of Adventure
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Opposite: Maranthie
Portfolio: Adventure, daring, dueling, bards, exploration, luck, gambling, loyalty, roads, earth
Domains: Chaos, Earth, Good, Luck, Travel
Favoured Weapon: Quarterstaff


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually, Xaine sounds a little closer to what I had in mind.  I might go with that instead.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Actually, Xaine sounds a little closer to what I had in mind.  I might go with that instead. *




A kobold cleric of Xiane? OK, cool! (With a quarterstaff twice his size no doubt?)

Anyone else feel like getting religion?

Sir Osis, the typical dwarven deities are Hierpan (LN, Justice and Judgement), Celadon (LG, Valour) and Camac (LN, Wealth).

Horacio, typical Elven deities include Manaira, Canua, Catma and Felmie.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A kobold cleric of Xiane? OK, cool! (With a quarterstaff twice his size no doubt?)
> *




I'll have to scale the quarterstaff down.  They're too big otherwise.

Do you have kobold naming conventions worked out, or is it pretty much open season?


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll have to scale the quarterstaff down.  They're too big otherwise.
> 
> Do you have kobold naming conventions worked out, or is it pretty much open season? *




Open season as far as I'm concerned, mate!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

My character would be a follower of JOSSATARO but that diety is just a hair too extreme.

He'd probably worship XIANE or FELMIE. He's an ex pirate so i would think one of those too would most appropriate.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *My character would be a follower of JOSSATARO but that diety is just a hair too extreme.
> 
> He'd probably worship XIANE or FELMIE. He's an ex pirate so i would think one of those too would most appropriate. *




Probably a pirate would be more likely to worship Xiane than Felmie. Neither is a sea goddess, but Xiane, the goddess of the open road, is easily transferrable to the open sea.

Jossataro is not really designed as a PC deity, he doesn't usually accept nonevil worshippers, and he is a depraved and thoroughly unpleasant god. So yeah, maybe a bit extreme....


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh by the way, here's the current standing of our 'membership', with characters as it seems to stand.

DM: Randomling
DM Assistant: Creamsteak

PCS:
Arwink (kobold cleric of Xiane)
Sir Osis of Liver (dwarven fighter)
Knight Otu (human sorcerer)
Horacio (elven or possibly kobold bard)
Crothian (orc paladin of Brocem
Jeph (tba)
Garyh (tba)

I really hope I haven't missed anyone out...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

If arwink is a kobold cleric, I feel tempted to be a cute kobold bard, sorta his sidekick... I follow him in the hope he will drive me to dire adventures that will allow me to write e mythic ballad that will live forever in kobolds memory... 

Arwink, what would you think of that?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Is my character acceptable, or does anything need changing?

God-wise, he would propably closest to Catma, Felmie and Mosstor. Interesting that Catma has Sickle as a favoured weapon, as I almost went with that one instead of a dagger.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Is my character acceptable, or does anything need changing?
> 
> God-wise, he would propably closest to Catma, Felmie and Mosstor. Interesting that Catma has Sickle as a favoured weapon, as I almost went with that one instead of a dagger. *




I like your character loads! Nice history. 

Catma's a bit... I think "crazed" is the right word. Clerics of Catma are almost shamanistic and believe in drink and drugs bringing them closer to their goddess.

Felmie is much saner but quite focused.

Mosstor is a great god for an adventurer, a bit of an itinerant one - the typical "travelling round doing good" type.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

Evening all. Now, I'm not sure I'm going to have enough time to play in this game, but I'd like to. What do more regular, er, regulars of this forum say? Am I going to stand a chance if I can only log on, say, 3 times a week for an hour or two a time?

If I can play, I'll have a shot at a human rogue, burglar type.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks! I guess Felmie would be the closest Raith has to a patron, and her opposition to Camac makes it truly fitting!


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Evening all. Now, I'm not sure I'm going to have enough time to play in this game, but I'd like to. What do more regular, er, regulars of this forum say? Am I going to stand a chance if I can only log on, say, 3 times a week for an hour or two a time?
> 
> If I can play, I'll have a shot at a human rogue, burglar type. *




You're welcome to flit in and out as far as I'm concerned! What do other people reckon?

Don't know how closely you've read the rest of the thread, but I mentioned previously that a rogue in Oashi (which is where we are) needs to belong to a guild as a freelancer has a very short life. You'll have some freedom to invent them, but I will step in where you leave off...

...2nd level. Normal wealth. 5d6 and drop the lowest two. Off you go!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the short version...

Marak De Vries, burlgar. Specialises in sneaky about, knowing what the word on the street is (man), and making sure other people doesn't know where he is (unless they owe him money).

Aspirations: To one day own enough money to completely cover his standing figure when piled up. Oh, and to be a major player in the Guild.

Fears: Ropes. Can't stand ropes. Which causes some problems, every now and again.

I'll get on with trying to sort him out in the Rogues Gallery thread, if he doesn't work it you'll have him as an NPC.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Here's the short version...
> 
> Marak De Vries, burlgar. Specialises in sneaky about, knowing what the word on the street is (man), and making sure other people doesn't know where he is (unless they owe him money).
> 
> ...




I like him already!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally, I'd like to have Tallarn playing.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 10, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Personally, I'd like to have Tallarn playing.  *




Me too


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Randomling - I think I'll pass on the Hobgoblin, but how 'bout...

A Goblin Fighter focusing on archery?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

The preliminary character is up in the Rogues Gallery thread, take a look at him!

I need some sources for feats to improve his skills, I'm thinking from Song and Silence. Plus, some ideas for some more equipment depending on how much money I have left.

What's the bonuses for having masterwork thieves tools, anyway?

And then I'll decide on a physical description, and do some write up.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Randomling - I think I'll pass on the Hobgoblin, but how 'bout...
> 
> A Goblin Fighter focusing on archery? *




Sounds good. Will check out the DMG in my absence but consider that idea approved!

Tallarn, Song and Silence feats/skills are just fine.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm glad they are fine, I just don't know what they are! I don't have it on me, for obvious reasons. Help, someone!


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I'm glad they are fine, I just don't know what they are! I don't have it on me, for obvious reasons. Help, someone! *




Ah.

Me either. At uni, sorry....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'm glad they are fine, I just don't know what they are! I don't have it on me, for obvious reasons. Help, someone!




What you need?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

A feat, similar to Alertness, that improves my ability to sneak, and a feat that improves my ability to open/disable things. I'm looking for that +2 to two skills equivalent. I think they are in Song and Silence, but I don't have that on me right now.

Plus other suggestions, as noted.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Acrobatic - jump, tumble
Athletic - climb, swim
Charlatan - bluff, disguise
Persuasive - bluff, intimidate
Shadow - hide, spot
Trustworthy - diplomacy, gather information

That's all the +2 to two skill feats in S&S.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds good. Will check out the DMG in my absence but consider that idea approved!*




Awesome!!  I presume that Sword and Fist is acceptable as well, since Song and Silence is?

Goblins:  Small Humanoid, -2 STR, +2 DEX, -2 CHA, Darkvision 60 ft, speed 30, +4 to Move Silently, favored class Rogue.  DMG lists them as ECL 0.

Say, if I go Rogue 1 / Fighter 1, just using the rogue level for stealth and sneak attack, but not for illegal activities, would I still have to join a guild?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess it's going to depend on whether or not the Guild covers _Rogues_, the PC class, or _people who do thieving_, which is a much broader spectrum. You'll probably have to watch your back. Watch me, anyway.


----------



## randomling (Dec 10, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Awesome!!  I presume that Sword and Fist is acceptable as well, since Song and Silence is?
> 
> ...




All the WotC "splat books" are fine, since I have them all now. (Yay!)

Goblin is fine.

If you're not planning to be a thief type then no, you won't have to join a guild. But you'll have to give some thought as to how you were trained in your rogueish skills without that... 

I have to go, Security is throwing us out of the library!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Shadow gits you a plus 2 to hide and spot checks when following a specific person

Acrobatic give +2 on jump and tumble

Athletic +2 climb and swim

Charlatan gives +2 bluff and disguise

Persuasive gives +2 bluff and intimidate

Trustworthy gives +2 on dipl;omacy and gather info

From the forgotten realms book:

Stealthy gives +2 hide and move silent

Streetsmart gives+2 bluff and gather info

thug: +2 initiative and intinmidaTE

you might also concider luck of heros: +1 to all saves


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Goblin is fine.
> 
> If you're not planning to be a thief type then no, you won't have to join a guild. But you'll have to give some thought as to how you were trained in your rogueish skills without that... *




He's a freakin' Goblin!!!  That's what they _do_!!  They sneak!!  

Glad I don't _have_ to join a guild, though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll take stealthy and streetsmart.

Bye randomling!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, posted draft 1 of Serai, a female human monk/ranger (I used the weapon proficiencies and a weapon from OA--that all right?). Basically, I'm just taking the Monk levels for the swashbuckling abilities, so she can fight without armor, and punch people whenever she drops her swords, etc. She's a protector of the small and the weak: that's why her favored enemy is Beasts, she's used to fighting the larger, stronger, and unnatural creatures. Sound good?


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *If arwink is a kobold cleric, I feel tempted to be a cute kobold bard, sorta his sidekick... I follow him in the hope he will drive me to dire adventures that will allow me to write e mythic ballad that will live forever in kobolds memory...
> 
> Arwink, what would you think of that? *




Works for me


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Works for me  *




Then I'm a kobold of whatever religion your cleric follows, who has a vision some months ago tellinbg him that your kobold was going to live epic adventures, and since then he joined your kobold as sidekick, storyteller, musician and general nuisance, seeking for stuff to write his epic ballad.

Would that be ok, randomling? and for you, arwink?


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

1) Am I still concidered a part of the hivemind?
2) Still room?


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *1) Am I still concidered a part of the hivemind?
> 2) Still room? *




1)  If I am, you are.  
2)  I'm not the DM, but I sure hope you can join us.


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *1) Am I still concidered a part of the hivemind?*




You may not have been around as much, but you're presence lived on in numerous Horacio blushings  

Feel free to come join the thread in general...



> * 2) Still room? *




We'll that's Randomling's call, I guess.


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then I'm a kobold of whatever religion your cleric follows, who has a vision some months ago tellinbg him that your kobold was going to live epic adventures, and since then he joined your kobold as sidekick, storyteller, musician and general nuisance, seeking for stuff to write his epic ballad.
> 
> Would that be ok, randomling? and for you, arwink? *




Come, fellow follower of Xaine, let as scamper off into the great unknown, looking for the next great adventer 

(Translation - yeah, that should be find)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2002)

I have nothing against Dragongirl joining, in the unlikely event that my opinion matters.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Well if I am allowed to play, I was thinking of . .  .

An elf rogue 2, specializing in physical stuff like balance, climb, etc.  Also an entertainer (acrobatics, juggling, etc).  Been in the thieves' guild since a child, jobs including : 
  1) Creating a diversion by performing so pick pockets can act in a crowd.
  2) Keeping an eye on marks or places to burgle while entertaining.
  3) Second story thief.

Guess that is enough for the DM to get an idea, if I am let in.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *1) Am I still concidered a part of the hivemind?*




Of course you are. 

And even if last times you don't post too much, you're still mentioned a lot (usually to make me blush... _Horacio blushes again_)




> *2) Still room? *




I hope yes. 

Wombat Girl, I mean, randomling, there must still be a place for the dangerous dragonperson, mustn't it?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Come, fellow follower of Xaine, let as scamper off into the great unknown, looking for the next great adventer
> *




Our adventures will be told in kobold lairs for centuries, used to teach kobold children the virtues of courage, silliness and a pointed sword.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Our adventures will be told in kobold lairs for centuries, used to teach kobold children the virtues of courage, silliness and a pointed sword. *



Just as long as you keep your clothes on, as hard as that may be for you.  :: shudders at the thought of nekkid kobolds  ::


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Just as long as you keep your clothes on, as hard as that may be for you.  :: shudders at the thought of nekkid kobolds  :: *




How else will you know if they have pointed swords, though?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Just as long as you keep your clothes on, as hard as that may be for you.  :: shudders at the thought of nekkid kobolds  :: *





_Horacio blushes, as usual, turning almost purple..._

_Horacio's bard in character:_
Nude kobolds are nicer to say that those scaleless humans, they seem worms with that disgusting  plain skin. Scales are pretty, scales are confortable, scales are useful, warm in winter, fresh in summer...


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio's bard in character:
> Nude kobolds are nicer to say that those scaleless humans, they seem worms with that disgusting  plain skin. *



Worms?  Just what on humans have you been staring at?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Worms?  Just what on humans have you been staring at? *




[IC]
Well, when I decided to go to human lands, I asked the local merchant for information about humans, and he sold me some _cubes of recording_ that projected animated scenes of human life.
They had bizarre titles, like _Elmisnter and the Seven Sisters' orgy in the Underdark_ or _Raistlin's Seven Pillars of Desire_ or _Take me now, oh mighty Conan!_ or _The Forbidden Adventures of Tanis and Laurana_. 

Humans seems to be all time mating like bunnies. Disgusting...
[/IC]


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [IC]
> Well, when I decided to go to human lands, I asked the local merchant for information about humans, and he sold me some cubes of recording that projected animated scenes of human life.
> ...




Well that is a side of you I have not seen before.  Just when I thought I have seen EVERY possible angle.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well that is a side of you I have not seen before.  Just when I thought I have seen EVERY possible angle.   *




_Horacio blushes so so deeply that romm temperature raises some degrees (centigrade degrees) around his face..._

Well, it was an IC post, my kobold isn't exactly like me
(as you know, I have no scales, for example...)

_Horacio's face continue to blush even more, temperature raises a bit more around his face_


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *(as you know, I have no scales, for example...)[/i] *



:: reviews her own cube of recording (Horacio poses) ::
_"Hmmm, might be a couple places I can't see, you might have scales yet"_

Edit : Upon further review, I have come to the conclusion that there can be no scales.  

Edit 2 : Now I know I won't be let in the group . .  .


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> :: reviews her own cube of recording (Horacio poses) ::
> "Hmmm, might be a couple places I can't see, you might have scales yet"
> 
> Edit : Upon further review, I have come to the conclusion that there can be no scales.   *




_Horacio blushes even more than before. He is completly purple.
Fully, totally, completly purple, his face seems to burn like the heart of a volcano_

Oh....

I told you, no scales...


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

You know what'll be nice about Horacio being a kobold - the scales will hide the blushing 

Takhop's done.  I'll scamper over and post his stats on the Rogues Gallery thread once the Dragon-girl embaressing Horacio floorshow is done.  

It's bin a while since one of them happend live


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *You know what'll be nice about Horacio being a kobold - the scales will hide the blushing
> 
> Takhop's done.  I'll scamper over and post his stats on the Rogues Gallery thread once the Dragon-girl embaressing Horacio floorshow is done.  *



I think it is over now.  I doubt Horacio could handle much more.  All that blood rushing to his . . .  head . . .  might cause damage.



			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *It's bin a while since one of them happend live  *



Glad you enjoyed it, that will be $100, we accept all major credit cards.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I think it is over now.  I doubt Horacio could handle much more.  All that blood rushing to his . . .  head . . .  might cause damage.*




Head is coming back to room temperature, and face color turning to its usual color. Thanks for worring, dangerous dragonperson... 



> *
> Glad you enjoyed it, that will be $100, we accept all major credit cards. *




We can do a reduction for groups, so for official Hivemind members it will be only 75$ (or €uros, we accept both)...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2002)

Isn't it sad, the kobold has mor hit points than I have! 

Maybe we could do a first draft of putting the part(s/y) together.
I would say that it is possible that Jepraith knows Gruchet and Serai, as they appear to have a similar moral outlook.
Raith propably has contacts to the Guild, though he does not necessarily realize that. This could be an point to tie him to the history of our burglars.

I have no ideas yet how to integrate Grog, Takhop + sidekick, and garyh's goblin into the mix.

On a side note, it seems to be common in PbP games for each poster to choose a color to post his IC posts in a specific color. Do we want to adopt this?


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

Good afternoon, Randomling here, signing in for DM duty!

Dragongirl - sure, you're more than welcome to join in, though I think I'll let one more player in and then say we're full. There's 9 of you now. 

Jeph, I'm fine with OA stuff but since I don't have the book you need to email me the relative weapons and feats just so I know what's going on. You can reach me on surrealroom@postmaster.co.uk  - thanks.

Horacio, your visions are cool! 

Gary, I had forgotten that goblins are sneaky types by birth!  Fine then!

Enough for now...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Horacio, your visions are cool!
> *




It depends of what visions are you speaking of, some are cool, some aren't...

Oops, glad you liked my character ideas, I mean


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It depends of what visions are you speaking of, some are cool, some aren't...
> 
> Oops, glad you liked my character ideas, I mean  *




LMAO

By the way, I have a few vague ideas of 1) Cellsori geography and 2) the Cellsori calendar which, I don't know, some of you might be interested in.

Anyone for me posting that here?


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Good afternoon, Randomling here, signing in for DM duty!
> 
> Dragongirl - sure, you're more than welcome to join in, though I think I'll let one more player in and then say we're full. There's 9 of you now.
> *




 

I don't think I know 9 gamers I could get together for a tabletop game, we're doing well.

Randomling, are you cool with nine players?  I'm willing to step aside if its to many?


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...




Sure, although it we wanted to spreat Plots and Places may be a better spot for it, maybe?  I don't actually know the logistics of this kind of thing in messageboard games.


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm more than cool with nine players. Nine is great, I mean, at least one (Tallarn) is going to be a bit itinerant, and it's not like you'll all be shouting over each other in the pub. I can read posts.

And private emails.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure, although it we wanted to spreat Plots and Places may be a better spot for it, maybe?  I don't actually know the logistics of this kind of thing in messageboard games. *




I think that if we begin to spread, we should add links to all other threads in the first post of this one.


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think that if we begin to spread, we should add links to all other threads in the first post of this one. *




OK. Let me actually start the thread, then I'll edit the first post to include the Rogues Gallery and Plots & Places threads.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OK. Let me actually start the thread, then I'll edit the first post to include the Rogues Gallery and Plots & Places threads.  *




Good idea


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OK. Let me actually start the thread, then I'll edit the first post to include the Rogues Gallery and Plots & Places threads.  *



Looking forward to it.


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

Me too.  Nine it is then.  Lets hope we don't get too rowdy.

(Good lord, how many roguish types are there in the party?)


----------



## Horacio (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Me too.  Nine it is then.  Lets hope we don't get too rowdy.
> 
> (Good lord, how many roguish types are there in the party?) *




Many, but only one cute roguish kobold...


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *(Good lord, how many roguish types are there in the party?) *




Tallarn - rogue
Horacio - rogue
garyh - fighter/rogue
Dragongirl - rogue
Jeph - monk/ranger
arwink - cleric
Crothian - paladin
Knight Otu - sorcerer
Sir Osis of Liver - fighter

3 rogues and 2 "roguish" (I count a monk/ranger as "roguish") of 9 players.

Well, Oashi's definitely the place if you want to be a rogue!!


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

OK the first part of the Cellsori geography thread is up, see the first post of this thread for a link!

More to come. And post there about _your_ character's home region!


----------



## arwink (Dec 11, 2002)

hmm.  Think I may need to multiclass into rogue at some point.


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *hmm.  Think I may need to multiclass into rogue at some point. *




Cool, Xiane won't mind a bit.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool, thanks!

Obviously, my home region is Oashi, which will likely be covered anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

{IC}

"We of Brocem welcome all the peoples of the land.  However, we so many of the rogueish types it is important for you all to behave well.  Remember, acceptance of your fellow being is a two way street and we all need to be respectful and show a little common curtesy, especially towards the women.  And humans are a lovely lot, especially the females with their fine skin and delicate movements"

_Gruchet gets a sad look on his face, then immediately covers it up and refocuses_

"But enough of that, we need to get out there and spread the message by action as well as word that the many peoples of this world can co operate and get along just fine."

{/IC}


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 11, 2002)

> hmm. Think I may need to multiclass into rogue at some point.




I was planning to from the start, maybe we can eventually have a showdown with the local guild, and tell them how it is for the non conformist types?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 11, 2002)

Randomling: Sent you email about Monks in OA. I'm gonna edit Serai to take Combat Reflexes at level 1 instead of the monk's Stunning Fist (since she won't really be fighting unarmed much anyway).


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2002)

So, any idea on what the game will be called?  Also for sake of ease we can build into our backgrounds that we all know eachother some way.  Makes that first adventure a little easier me thinks.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, any idea on what the game will be called?  Also for sake of ease we can build into our backgrounds that we all know eachother some way.  Makes that first adventure a little easier me thinks. *




For game title, I nominate:

"Oashi - A Wretched Hivemind of Scum and Villainy."


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

My goblin - Grashnyu Vix - is now posted to the RG thread.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 12, 2002)

Are we concidered to have a place to live? Or do we have to be able to carry all our possessions?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 12, 2002)

> Are we concidered to have a place to live? Or do we have to be able to carry all our possessions?




Good question.



> "Oashi - A Wretched Hivemind of Scum and Villainy."




While that is a cool title, i would suggest going fr something more serious. Of course that's up to Randomling really.

I'd say something in the vein of: "Intigue in Oashi" or some such.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Are we concidered to have a place to live? Or do we have to be able to carry all our possessions? *



I'd suppose that we do have a place to live - but if not, I do have some camping equipment.



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> I'd say something in the vein of: "Intigue in Oashi" or some such.*



Sounds good!


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 12, 2002)

Velandra draft is up.


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Are we concidered to have a place to live? Or do we have to be able to carry all our possessions? *




Well, that'll depend on your character.

Clerics and paladins will probably live in their respective temples if they don't have their own residences.

Thieves might live in the guildhouse, they might have a place in the slums, or indeed might be homeless, shifting between hostelries when they can afford it and sleeping in doorways when they can't. Rich and powerful members of the guild might even have ostentatious houses in the merchant district... but I doubt any of you guys have that kind of cash yet.

Jepraith (Knight Otu's character) no doubt still lives with his parents. His parents (so the background reads) are merchants but not important ones, so they probably live within the city, likely above their shop if they have one. It's not the merchant district, but it's a significantly better standard of living than the slums.

Anyone else, it will depend on your financial status. If you have enough of a steady income to be able to pay rent, you might be staying in a lodging or even rent part of a house. If you're independently wealthy, you might own a house of your own. If your income is unreliable, you'll probably operate like the thieves on the lower end of the scale - paying for a roof over your head when you can and making do when you can't.

If you have a family (ie spouse and kids) to think about, everything's different again, of course...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2002)

I think even the most basic houses have a price of 1000 gp, well outside our reach unless we pool together.

Is there anything I need to write up still?


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I think even the most basic houses have a price of 1000 gp, well outside our reach unless we pool together.
> 
> Is there anything I need to write up still? *




I think you're right.

And I think you're fine. Though some people don't have backgrounds yet!

Hm, I'm going to need to tell you thieves something about the thieves' guild, aren't I...?

Rent prices here in a minute.


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

OK, rent:

A small room in the slums - *very* poor way to live, by the way - costs 1gp a month.

Renting a room, say, over a shop or elsewhere in the city, costs 3gp a month.

Renting a house generally costs 4 times as much.

The merchant district is the richest part of the city, where the well-off merchants live. You can't rent a house there, only buy one (and it costs more than any of you could afford to pay...).

So is everyone going to know each other?


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

My character's search for excitement could fit nicely with the Kobolds, so we could have met prior and hit it off.


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *My character's search for excitement could fit nicely with the Kobolds, so we could have met prior and hit it off. *




Cool.

I'm searching for a good game title, still...


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm searching for a good game title, still... *




What, you don't like "A Wretched Hivemind of Scum and Villainy?"


----------



## arwink (Dec 12, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Renting a room, say, over a shop or elsewhere in the city, costs 3gp a month.*




I'll take a room over a shop, split with Horacio's character.

A bakery, preferably.


----------



## arwink (Dec 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *My character's search for excitement could fit nicely with the Kobolds, so we could have met prior and hit it off. *




Works for me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Works for me. *




Kobolds and a Goblin - the Hivemind, showing small, traditionally evil beings can get along.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 12, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Works for me. *




For me too...


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kobolds and a Goblin - the Hivemind, showing small, traditionally evil beings can get along.   *




Sounds good.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 12, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds good. *




[IC]We aren't bad guyz, we have a bad reputazion. 
Zmall evil-looking creaturez can be nize and cute[/IC]


----------



## randomling (Dec 12, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [IC]We aren't bad guyz, we have a bad reputazion.
> Zmall evil-looking creaturez can be nize and cute[/IC] *




But doesn't your reputation speak about your true character? 

I'm looking forward to seeing this kobold, Horacio! (nag, nag)

Edit: oops, forgot the smiley


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2002)

Just checking to make sure you got my e-mail with the updated character background.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2002)

Crothian, Jeph, would it be reasonable to assume that our characters know each other from the start?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 12, 2002)

Evening all.

I'm changing Marak to have 1 rank in Profession (bookeeper), and I'm going to rent a room above a book shop. I work some hours in the bookshop, and use particular books as part of my Gather Information skill - people leave messages in the books, or underline certain sections, things like that.

Apart from that...I'm going back to my character to take a look at him. When he's done, I'll repost him in the thread to save everyone scrolling back and forth looking for him.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Crothian, Jeph, would it be reasonable to assume that our characters know each other from the start? *




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 12, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds good to me. *




Ditto.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 13, 2002)

I imagine my character has a room at the thieves' guild.  She is rather young for an elf.  Probably looking to get out on her own soon.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Crothian, Jeph, would it be reasonable to assume that our characters know each other from the start? *




Okay, we agreed to it now we need to do it.  I'm realtively new to this city as a Paladin of Brocem.  I imagine the temple would be the best place for us to have met and hung out.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, we agreed to it now we need to do it.  I'm realtively new to this city as a Paladin of Brocem.  I imagine the temple would be the best place for us to have met and hung out. *




Sorry, have I missed the gods information?  Not sure if the Thieves' Guild rogues would be comfortable meeting at a temple.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

My character, Horax the Kobold, is done 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=524387#post524387


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 13, 2002)

finished my character background and wot not. If anyone has ideas on how my guy knows some of yours let me know. That one kinda has me stumped at the moment.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

I suggest that the rogue types (myself, dragongirl etc) would already know each other through the guild, the religious types know each other as already noted, and the two kobolds obviously know each other...that at least cuts it down to several small groups of people that need to meet up.

Perhaps the rogues are to attempt a burglary or similar upon a religious site? Ideas?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

My kobold is very curious (you know, as they said, "Curiosity killed the kobold"), so maybe he followed those sneaky humans, hoping to see some interesting adventure to sing about...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, have I missed the gods information?  Not sure if the Thieves' Guild rogues would be comfortable meeting at a temple. *



Gods information is on the third page.

As it appears, whe have three groups that need to be combined:
1) Marak De Vries, Velandra, Grog Blackanvil(?)

2) Gruchet, Jepraith Marzail, Serei

3) Takhop Hep, Grashnyu Vix, Horax

The kobold/goblin group potentially have ties to Gruchet or the Guild, while the rogue group could have, as Tallarn suggested, a tie due to a failed burglary.

I think I should edit my character post to include statistical information about my familiar. What do you think?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I think I should edit my character post to include statistical information about my familiar. What do you think? *




Good idea. What have you got?

So how's about us rogues then? I'm a burglar, Velandra is a distracting type (is that right?), what does Grog specialise in?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2002)

> Good idea. What have you got?



A raven familiar, if that was your question, in the MM stat block style.



> So how's about us rogues then? I'm a burglar, Velandra is a distracting type (is that right?), what does Grog specialise in?



Velandra is also supposed to be a burglar type, from what I gathered. Grog is actually a fighter (pirate type), but his skills seem to be fitting for some burglary, too.


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey everyone!

Crothian: I got your email. Thanks! 

The rest sounds great. I shan't interfere!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

Hmmm...

Velandra is outside, watching and keeping two kobolds entertained away from the house...

Grog keeping guard for the escape...

And me! Inside, daring a series of traps to get to the gold! When suddenly a group of religious types show up and start asking interesting questions...

"No guv! I'm as honest as the day is long! The longer the daylight, the less I do wrong!"

(Note: Marak is now and forever going to be loosely based on Suggs, the lead singer of Madness)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *When suddenly a group of religious types show up and start asking interesting questions...*



Though I should point out that the second group isn't really "religious type", but more like "random do-gooders".


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

Compared to me, they're religious types!

So randomling, does that sound like the beginning of a campaign to you?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Compared to me, they're religious types!
> 
> So randomling, does that sound like the beginning of a campaign to you? *



Fair enough! 

Familiar statistical information added, btw.


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Compared to me, they're religious types!
> 
> So randomling, does that sound like the beginning of a campaign to you? *




Sounds good so far!

So who's on the do-gooding side? Jepraith, Gruchet, who else?

And we may have two more players coming....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

To me, it sounds like the first moments of a big ensemble film. Currently three different areas all converging on each other...and the audience is waiting for the ineveitable 'explosion'.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

It rocks, people!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *It rocks, people! *




And with a bit of luck, it may even roll. Now all we have to do is find out what characters the other two are playing, and we could perhaps even manage to start!


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And with a bit of luck, it may even roll. Now all we have to do is find out what characters the other two are playing, and we could perhaps even manage to start! *




Who are those two players? (I'm a bit lost now)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2002)

We have two more, so the total will now be eleven?  That's a lot of people for me to get along with.  i think we shall need scorecards!!


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We have two more, so the total will now be eleven?  That's a lot of people for me to get along with.  i think we shall need scorecards!!   *




Hivemind hasn't make you used to such number of people?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

Perhaps Serai had brought a few small animals to the temple for some quick healing? Good place to meet up with the other 'religios types.' Just because she has divine spellcaster and monk levels doesn't mean she's religious! I look on her as more of a wilderness warrior, with the Monk level just there for unarmored fighting porpuses.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

I think we should all post up:

Character name
Player name
Concept

And if each person adds the previous ones to his list, we'll get a good example of what everyone is, all together.

Marak de Vries
Tallarn
Burglar


----------



## Horacio (Dec 13, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> Marak de Vries
> Tallarn
> Burglar *




Horax the Kobold
Horacio
Storyteller, singer, entertainer and general nuisance


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 13, 2002)

> Marak de Vries
> Tallarn
> BurglarHorax
> 
> ...




Grog Blackanvil
Sir Osis of Liver
Warrior for hire/Avatar of chaos


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We have two more, so the total will now be eleven?  That's a lot of people for me to get along with.  i think we shall need scorecards!!   *




It's quite a number - but it should at least make things interesting!

But a few questions for garyh, creamsteak or similarly experienced PbPers?

1) What happens with die rolls? Do I do them all or do the players do them for themselves?

2) What happens if someone has to go offline during a combat or something? Do we wait? Do I take their actions over?

3) Equally important, what happens if I have to suddenly go offline or can't be around for a while?

-Someone who's just realized she knows next-to-nothing about how these things work!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

1) different GMs do this differently. Some say post the bonuses, I make the rolls, others say make the rolls yourself because I trust you, some do whatever's convenient.

2) Everyone has to go offline durring a combat. Combats take a day of four, unless they're 1-hit kill type things. I don't think they're ever done all in an hour, especially with such a huge player body. If someone takes a while to post, just do what you think they would have done, for the sake of alacrity.

3) Then we bump the thread every so often until you're back, or the assistant GM takes over if he has enough info. If you know you'll have to be offline, either tell us IC, via email, or in another thread; and maybe send some info to Creamy.

Well, that's what I've seen/inferred, anyway.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

Serei
Jeph
Protector of little fuzzy things


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *1) different GMs do this differently. Some say post the bonuses, I make the rolls, others say make the rolls yourself because I trust you, some do whatever's convenient.
> 
> 2) Everyone has to go offline durring a combat. Combats take a day of four, unless they're 1-hit kill type things. I don't think they're ever done all in an hour, especially with such a huge player body. If someone takes a while to post, just do what you think they would have done, for the sake of alacrity.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clearing this lot up! 

Mr Fidgit is online so hopefully we should see some character ideas from him soon enough. Haven't yet heard from Darkness though.

_rubbing hands together_

Looking forward to this a lot!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 13, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *As it appears, whe have three groups that need to be combined:*



arwink - male kobold cleric 2 of Xaine (CG) Takhop Hep
Horacio - male kobold bard 1/rogue 1 (CG) Horax -- entertainer
garyh - male goblin fighter 1/rogue 1 (N) Grashnyu Vix


Dragongirl  -  female elf rogue 2 (CN) Velandra
Sir Osis of Liver - male dwarven fighter 2 (CN) Grog-- warrior/avatar of chaos
Tallarn - male human rogue 2 (N) Marak De Vries -- burglar


Crothian -  male orc paladin 2 of Brocem (LG) Gruchet
Knight  Otu - male human sorcerer 2 (NG) Jepraith Marzail 
Jeph - female human monk 1/ranger 1 (LG) Serei


that's the break-down so far...

so, i've been invited to play (ya!  ) what kind of PC should i create? so far no one's picked barbarian or druid (probably tough to pull off in an urban setting) or wizard...

[edited]


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> arwink - male kobold cleric 2 of Xaine (CG) Takhop Hep
> Horacio - male kobold bard 1/rogue 1 (CG) Horax -- entertainer
> garyh - male goblin fighter 1/rogue 1 (N) Grashnyu Vix
> ...




Hey there!

Barbs and druids might have some trouble in the big city, yeah. And Oashi is pretty much the biggest city around. 

Wizard might be interesting, but again, it's (usually) a guild-membership thing. Just something to keep in mind. If you belong to guild, you will get instructions to obey and so forth.... note that, please, rogue types!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm counting on it! That's why I've got a cover identity and lots of ranks in Gather Information!

I suggest a mage for Mr Fidgit, simply because we don't have one at the moment. It'd be nice to know we can call on the forces of magic in our quest...

Goodnight everyone! We'll tell you how the game goes tomorrow with our 15th level characters!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 13, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Wizard might be interesting*



then wizard it is. the party is a little arcane light at the moment


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *it's (usually) a guild-membership thing. Just something to keep in mind. If you belong to guild, you will get instructions to obey and so forth.... *



so, should i (or can i) take guild dues and room rent out of my starting money?

and when do you want this PC posted by?


----------



## randomling (Dec 13, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> then wizard it is. the party is a little arcane light at the moment
> 
> so, should i (or can i) take guild dues and room rent out of my starting money?
> ...




Don't worry about dues or rent (not in the past anyway) - keep your starting money! 

As for timing, next couple of days? Wanting to start soon but I haven't seen Darkness today. If anyone sees him, remind him he's in?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 13, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *As for timing, next couple of days?  *



no problem


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> so, i've been invited to play (ya!  ) what kind of PC should i create? so far no one's picked barbarian or druid (probably tough to pull off in an urban setting) or wizard... *




You can never have too many Paladins


----------



## Darkness (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't have an opportunity to go online much on Friday; I was trying to game with my group.
Only that we (excluding me, that is) had to catch up on some Buffy episodes and other things - so that was what we ended up doing instead.  Ah, well - we still had a lot of fun.  And I think I can look forward to more RPG-style stuff during the rest of the weekend, now that we took care of the necessities. 

--------------------------------

More on topic:

Hmm. At this number of PCs, a second cleric might come in handy.

Then again, my preference is more along the lines of Rog/Ftr or R0x0r, err, Rog/Sor. We already have quite a lot of that, tho'.

I guess I'll go for a Rog/Clr or Rog/Ftr, then. 

So tell me: What deities (and what races) are available, how do I generate my ability scores, and what amount of starting money do I get?  Further, what do you think of my class ideas?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 14, 2002)

races: PH races and kobolds, goblins, orcs, gnolls

deities: list is on pg 3 of this thread

generate ability scores: roll 5d6, drop lowest 2

starting money: 900 gp (all PCs are 2nd level)

(the other PCs are in the Rogue's Gallery forum)


----------



## arwink (Dec 14, 2002)

Takop Hep
Arwink
Merrymaker, Thrillseeker and Good-Natured crusader


It occurs to me, given my general background of hanging around with more experienced adventurers before deciding to go it alone, Takop could know a few from the other groups as well.  Given his seeming joy at this whole "adventurer" lark, and pleased to move beyond the role of torchbearer, he's probably signed on for some pretty varied expeditions and missions, buth noble and untoward.  As long as it gets the pulse racing and leads to a few spare coins for ale, he's a happy lizard


----------



## Horacio (Dec 14, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Takop Hep
> Arwink
> Merrymaker, Thrillseeker and Good-Natured crusader
> 
> ...




Horax is amazed by human cities and human beings, and his natural curiosity has likely put him in contact with many interesting people. Being a freindly and easygoing  lizard as he is, and knowing how to use his rapier, he shouldn't have difficult times joining a merry adventurer band 

Horax the Kobold
Horacio 
Entertainer, storyteller, singer, general nuisance


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Grashnyu Vix, Goblin Rogue/Fighter
garyh
Sneaky Archer


----------



## randomling (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey guys!

Not on for long today but I thought I'd say hello! 

Mr Fidgit, thanks for the sum-up.

Darkness - welcome! _Another_ rogue?! (Kidding ) Have you seen the previous discussions about guilds and so forth? And if you're going with rogue/cleric, will you be a burglar or a religious type? (We have some division of the party into separate groups.)

And Mr Fidgit... actually, Mr Fidgit, forget that. I'll be emailing you when you've posted your character. 

Do-gooders are Gruchet, Jepraith and Serai, right? (Or, Crothian, Knight Otu and Jeph.)

Oh. For you abundant thieves and burglars: keep in mind that Oashi is a big city and as such their is not only _one_ thieves guild. If people want to belong to rival guilds, that could be interesting!

Just a thought to throw into the mix!


----------



## Horacio (Dec 14, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hey guys!
> 
> Not on for long today but I thought I'd say hello!
> *




Before going, pass by the secondary hivemind lair, randomling, and drop a message there...


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 14, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Oh. For you abundant thieves and burglars: keep in mind that Oashi is a big city and as such their is not only one thieves guild. If people want to belong to rival guilds, that could be interesting! *



I dunno, I kinda liked what someone else suggested as a possible way of meeting.  I am being the distraction while the other 2 thieves keep watch and steal.  Get caught by the godly types, etc.


----------



## randomling (Dec 14, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I dunno, I kinda liked what someone else suggested as a possible way of meeting.  I am being the distraction while the other 2 thieves keep watch and steal.  Get caught by the godly types, etc. *




I liked it too! Just playing devil's advocate, throwing the options open, whatever. 

I am discovering that Saturday mornings are quiet here.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 14, 2002)

Weekends in general are VERY slow on ENWorld.  Guess some people have lives . . . not that I would know.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 14, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Weekends in general are VERY slow on ENWorld.  Guess some people have lives . . . not that I would know. *



Lives? What a strange word, never heard it.  

Jepraith "Raith" Marzail
Knight Otu
Sorcerer with merchant roots



> Do-gooders are Gruchet, Jepraith and Serai, right? (Or, Crothian, Knight Otu and Jeph.)



At the moment, it appears so.



> Knight Otu - male human sorcerer 2 (NG) Jepraith Marzail -- warrior/avatar of chaos



I'm neither a warrior nor an avatar of chaos. 



> Jeph - female human monk 1/ranger 1 (L?) Serei



Serei's description seems to call for LG. And I'd like to know if it's Serei or Serai.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 14, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I'm neither a warrior nor an avatar of chaos.  *



oops. that was Sir Osis's PC. sorry. (i went and edited)


----------



## arwink (Dec 14, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Weekends in general are VERY slow on ENWorld.  Guess some people have lives . . . not that I would know. *




Really?  I always assumed it was because everyone spent their weekends running games.  Goes a long way towards explaining the mass of storyhour updates on a monday


----------



## Jeph (Dec 14, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Serei's description seems to call for LG.*




Yep. 



> *And I'd like to know if it's Serei or Serai.  *




So would I. Let's take a vote:

All in favor of Serai say, 'a'
All in favor of Serei say, 'e'


----------



## Horacio (Dec 14, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> So would I. Let's take a vote:
> 
> All in favor of Serai say, 'a'
> ...




'a'


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2002)

> I always assumed it was because everyone spent their weekends running games.




That was alway my assumption too, how likely is it that anyone here has a life?




> All in favor of Serai say, 'a'
> All in favor of Serei say, 'e'




'e'


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 14, 2002)

'i'


----------



## Jeph (Dec 14, 2002)

Right, sofar, 1 vote for Serai, 1 for Serei, and 1 for Serii.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 14, 2002)

sorry, i was hoping someone would follow with 'o', 'u', 'and sometimes y' 

Serandsometimesy. catchy, no?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 14, 2002)

Seroi and Serui doesn't sound bad either...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 14, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> So would I. Let's take a vote:
> 
> All in favor of Serai say, 'a'
> ...




'o'



er, no, I meant 'e'

(Happy, Mr. Fidgit? )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 15, 2002)

I vote 'a'.

Hello, everyone!


----------



## randomling (Dec 15, 2002)

I vote 'a' too!

Hey, people!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 15, 2002)

Okay, so far:

Serai- 2 and 1/2
Serei- 2
Serii- 1
Seroi- 1/2

And Serai's in the lead, closely followed by Serei . . . . now lets look at the back of the race . . . Serii's ahead of Seroi by just the hair on her chin!


----------



## arwink (Dec 16, 2002)

a


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 16, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> Serai- 2 and 1/2
> *



Where did the half come from?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

Cool character Mr.Fidgit! It's great to see i'm not the only one that likes gnomes. There's been a lot of gnome hating on the boards lately.  Cool name too.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 16, 2002)

thanks Sir Osis! i just so happened that i was talking with a couple of friends about a good gnome name, and i said, "i need a name like...", and that's what came out of my mouth


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *generate ability scores: roll 5d6, drop lowest 2*



Ok, let's roll...

17, 15, 12, 14, 14, 17

And *Jeph*: I vote for 'Ser*e*i.'


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

Nice rolls Darkness! That mean we're gonna be seeing your character soon?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep - I'm currently in the process of creating a character. 

Here's what I have in mind at the moment. Well, the stats, anyway; but if it doesn't work, stat-wise, there's little need to write up the ideas _behind_ the stats (instead, I would then come up with new stats, modify the ideas where needed, and write them up _then_). 

human Rog1/Mnk1; AL L?; Str 15, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 14.

Problem is, I don't want to continue _exclusively_ as a monk from there, but I'm not sure how much multiclassing randomling will allow monks (without losing their ability to advance further as monks, that is) after play starts...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2002)

Go Lawful good, we need more LG characters.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2002)

You have a point there, I guess.

- "But then, I'm _always_ LG anyway, right?"  Darkness


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

I cannot imagine Darkness as LG. Simply, I cannot. He is Eeeeeeeevil...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

> I cannot imagine Darkness as LG. Simply, I cannot. He is Eeeeeeeevil...




I think Crothian is evill for suggesting it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2002)

And wouldn't it be great to have to evil people playing LG characters?  Isn't one of the points to role playing doing something you are not?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 16, 2002)

The name is now officially serai. Yay.

What's wrong with EEEEEVIL characters playing LG ones? I mean, GMs have to portray the EEEEEEVIL villian all the time, and most of them are LG . . . I mean CG . . I mean CE . . .


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

> What's wrong with EEEEEVIL characters playing LG ones? I mean, GMs have to portray the EEEEEEVIL villian all the time, and most of them are LG . . . I mean CG . . I mean CE . .




I agree that Darkness could play LG fine. I was just thinking with our group the more folks with extreme alignments(as in LG,CE), the harder it'll be to cooperate.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2002)

Just as long as you all behave and listen to everything I say, I'm sure everything will be just fine!!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 16, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Just as long as you all behave and listen to everything I say, I'm sure everything will be just fine!!   *



as a gnome of chaotic disposition, i have to say that i will listen to everything you have to say, and promptly forget it  


and Jeph, is there any chance you'll complete the joke in your sig?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 17, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And wouldn't it be great to have to evil people playing LG characters?  Isn't one of the points to role playing doing something you are not?   *




I said I cannot imagine Darkness as LG, not his character...

Darkness is Eeeeeeevil. His character can be whatever he wants...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *What's wrong with EEEEEVIL characters playing LG ones?*



I'm not a character...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'm not a character...  *




No, you are quite a character


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, you are quite a character   *




Crothian's got a point.   

So, do we have an ETA for this game yet?  What're we waiting for now?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Crothian's got a point.
> 
> So, do we have an ETA for this game yet?  What're we waiting for now? *




Be patient, aren't you happy with your other dozen games?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Be patient, aren't you happy with your other dozen games?   *




Noooooooooooo!!!  Must have more!!!  I need it!!  Give it to me!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

   

Actually, I just want all my games in development to start so I can list them in Creamsteak's poll.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *So, do we have an ETA for this game yet?  What're we waiting for now? *



well, Darkness still needs to post a PC (nudge, nudge  )


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

It's always Darkness, always waiting on Darkness


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *It's always Darkness, always waiting on Darkness   *




Yup, always blame the Mods.  

Oh, wait - look what's happened to alsih2o...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, always blame the Mods.
> 
> Oh, wait - look what's happened to alsih2o...   *




That's why we support Clay and help him in his time of need.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's why we support Clay and help him in his time of need. *




This is true.  We are a community, after all!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Be patient, aren't you happy with your other dozen games?   *




Crothian is right, don' be so hasty, little one, harrummm.

Err... sorry, still recovering from a loooong night and evening. LotR double feature.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Crothian is right, don' be so hasty, little one, harrummm.
> 
> Err... sorry, still recovering from a loooong night and evening. LotR double feature.  *




Don't spill too many beans!!  I won't have a chance to see the movie until this weekend.   

And I really like this new character...  Grashnyu should be fun!!  I'm really taking a liking to goblins.  My first PbP character was/is a goblin (see Ashgyad Jev, in my sig).  

If I ever run a fantasy campaign, goblins _will_ be a PC race.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 18, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Err... sorry, still recovering from a loooong night and evening. LotR double feature.  *




All right, all right, don't rub it in. I'm not going till tomorrow.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 18, 2002)

I think you'll like the movie. There are changes to the books, of course, but it is very well made.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I think you'll like the movie. There are changes to the books, of course, but it is very well made. *




Hey - that sounds like the FIRST movie, too!!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 18, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Crothian is right, don' be so hasty, little one, harrummm.
> *




Just saw TT myself. When Legolas shot out that siege ladder, the theater burst into spontaneous apploause.  Still, they screwed up the ending so badly, and made everyone wait for RotK to see SAM KICK SHELOB'S @SS!

Never know what 2 nat20s in a row can do.  I mean, hey, how else does a 1st level commoner that put his feat into Skill Focus (Profession: Gardening) beat an evil demigod?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *It's always Darkness, always waiting on Darkness   *



Yeah, and *I* still need to know how randomling handles monk multiclassing after chargen (i.e., like PHB, like OA, or like FRCS).


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, and I still need to know how randomling handles monk multiclassing after chargen (i.e., like PHB, like OA, or like FRCS).  *




Well, that and you're

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## arwink (Dec 19, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All right, all right, don't rub it in. I'm not going till tomorrow.  *




Feh, I have to wait til the day after christmas.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Feh, I have to wait til the day after christmas. *




I myself won't be going fir at least a week.  So, you ar enot alone in that.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 20, 2002)

Bumping this back to the first page.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

So, Darkness, how's the character coming?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2002)

He's a slacker.....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay.

I think I'll better bow out of this; all I'm accomplishing is unnecessarily delaying y'all anyway.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> I think I'll better bow out of this; all I'm accomplishing is unnecessarily delaying y'all anyway.





 Sorry to here that, but may well make some lemonade! GAME ON!!


----------



## randomling (Dec 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Okay.
> 
> I think I'll better bow out of this; all I'm accomplishing is unnecessarily delaying y'all anyway. *




Aaah! Go off for a couple of days and suddenly you're haemorraghing players!

Darkness, if you still want to play, I'm going to say no multiclassing back into monk after you've taken levels of something else. Once I've got my head on straight there will be certain orders that allow you to multiclass out of monk and paladin, but that's going to take a bit of time. Sorry.

And sorry for taking so long to tell you!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Aaah! Go off for a couple of days and suddenly you're haemorraghing players!*



My apologies, randomling.  Ya know, from what some of the others recently said in this thread, I thought I was delaying the whole thing for all of you - and I really don't want to spoil y'all's fun, so I figured... *shrug* Anyway - my bad.







> *Darkness, if you still want to play, I'm going to say no multiclassing back into monk after you've taken levels of something else. Once I've got my head on straight there will be certain orders that allow you to multiclass out of monk and paladin, but that's going to take a bit of time. Sorry.*



Okay. In this case, I'll better do something that involves less headaches for you.

How about this: I start out as a Rog/Ftr (rather than as a Rog/Mnk) and delay my Mnk levels until some later point.

human Rog1/Ftr1; AL *LG*; Str 15, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 14.

Maybe I'll progress kinda along the following lines:
(Level 1: Rog1)
Level 2: Rog1/Ftr1
Level 3: Rog2/Ftr1
Level 4: Rog3/Ftr1
Level 5: Rog3/Ftr1/Mnk1
(Exact details may vary, depending on what I experience in the campaign. Also, another level of Ftr is likely as well...)

Further, I'm aiming for *Shadowdancer* if the class exists IYC.

Heh. See, I want to (and be able to, too) act _kinda_ like Batman, if you haven't already guessed from my alignment and class preferences.  (Only _without_ the technical stuff, butler, and millionaire playboy schtick, that is.  And for that matter, I'm not yet sure what gender my character'll be.)
Which probably puts me with Crothian's Pal and similar characters, of course.

So... This is what I'd need, rules-wise. Aye or nay? 


> *And sorry for taking so long to tell you! *



It's all good.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 21, 2002)

Good to have you back in the mix, darkness, or should i call you batman?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

I could always change my kobold's name to robin then...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Good to have Darkness back.  You should know better then tom listen to us, especially when we complain.  We just jive people for the fun of it, it's what friends do.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good to have Darkness back.  You should know better then tom listen to us, especially when we complain.  We just jive people for the fun of it, it's what friends do.   *




Very true...

The problem is that now I can put out of my mind the image of my kobold wearing a red spandex suit and a small mask, screaming to Darkness' caped crusade:

*Flying Orcish Pies, Batman! It seems the bad guys have followed us!*


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

Garyh, don't let Piratecat catch you posting your HUGE sig so many times in a thread, he will turn CE on your backside.


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey guys!

Darkness, cool, welcome back!  That sounds fine (though you will need to find a monastery to train you in the ways of monkishness - in a big city that won't be a problem, don't worry).

Actually, Jeph, that reminds me of a concern I wanted to raise with you about your character:



> [I don't really want Serai's monk level to represent any chi/monastery silliness. It's just a way of creating a swashbuckler: less armor, more perception, adaptability, and speed. As far as I'm concerned, the background is completely Ranger (If that's okay with you).]




Should have got back to you on this a lot earlier (sorry! end of term, too much in my head), but IMC, monastic training will have to be done at the very least with another monk, if not in an actual monastery. If you're a monk, you've trained as a monk somehow - and gained some affinity with _ki_ and probably an allegiance with a monastery somewhere.

If you want to work that into your background, I'm more than happy. But if your background is completely Ranger, then I think your class levels should probably reflect that. Hope that's OK with you.

(Um, if that makes you mad, email me your ire!)

Looking forward to this, guys!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 21, 2002)

Good to see that Darkness didn't drop out.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 21, 2002)

> Good to see that Darkness didn't drop out.




Sure is!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Exactly, now we need more people LG.  Come on guys, think how much fun it can be if we have an all LG party


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Exactly, now we need more people LG.  Come on guys, think how much fun it can be if we have an all LG party   *



why, yes! that sounds like an awfully good time!

_::Berwan ties Gruchet's bootlaces together::_ 

yes it would! er...what was i saying?


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Garyh, don't let Piratecat catch you posting your HUGE sig so many times in a thread, he will turn CE on your backside.    *




I've been getting better about it.  Plus, I have a secret (okay, it's on your sig thread in meta) plan to make sig PC compatible.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> ::Berwan ties Gruchet's bootlaces together::
> *




THat's not bootlaces, that's leghair.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *THat's not bootlaces, that's leghair.   *



eww!

_::Berwan starts heating up his sealing wax....::_ 



okay, i asked this in the current Hivemind thread, but maybe someone in here will know...

"i have a question about PhP games. how does a caster who only gets their spells once a day (prayed for - clerics, druids, paladins, rangers; or studyed - wizards) keep track of their spells? should you write your spell choices in the first post of that PC's day? (i've looked through a couple of PbP threads and haven't seen this...)"


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2002)

Good question.

Why don't you email me your "basic" spell list, if your character prepares a similar lot of spells every day? If not, I'll look at your spellbook (I assume it's in the Rogues Gallery thread) and trust you to be honest about what spells you did or didn't have prepared.



<---- nice DM


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Good to have you back in the mix, darkness, or should i call you batman? *



Nah, no Batman; it's just an archetype from which I'll deviate to some degree anyway. Plus, my character could be female, for that matter. 


			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *I could always change my kobold's name to robin then...
> 
> *



Or to, I dunno, Raymond or something. 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good to have Darkness back.  You should know better then tom listen to us, especially when we complain.  We just jive people for the fun of it, it's what friends do.   *



Yeah, well - when I'm already leaning towards a certain point of view, it's hard not to take someone seriously who agrees with that POV. 


			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very true...
> 
> ...



Red spandex suit and a small mask? Well, you _wanted_ to be a jester, anyway - so you might as well look like one.  (Bards should have skullcaps, though).







			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Garyh, don't let Piratecat catch you posting your HUGE sig so many times in a thread, he will turn CE on your backside.    *



We are in the process of... dealing with this situation.







			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Good to see that Darkness didn't drop out.  *





			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure is! *



Thanks, guys. 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Exactly, now we need more people LG.  Come on guys, think how much fun it can be if we have an all LG party   *



I have to agree with my esteemed colleague here.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hey guys!
> 
> Darkness, cool, welcome back!  That sounds fine (though you will need to find a monastery to train you in the ways of monkishness - in a big city that won't be a problem, don't worry).
> ...
> Looking forward to this, guys!  *



Thanks! 

Okay - I need a monastery to become a monk. Fair enough.  BTW, will I need something similar to become a Shadowdancer later on?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Great, a Kevin Costner movie: Dances with Shadows


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2002)

I'll look over the description in the DMG and have a think. But I don't think Shadowdancers are going to be any kind of comprehensive organization IMC...

Gonna be a little while before we're there though right?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I'll look over the description in the DMG and have a think. But I don't think Shadowdancers are going to be any kind of comprehensive organization IMC...*



*nods* Works for me quite well; I'm more of a loner anyway. My character, that is.  Thanks for the clarification! 


> *Gonna be a little while before we're there though right?  *



I should think so...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 21, 2002)

My character is staying N for the moment, but I'm sure he can acquire some NG tendencies if you work hard on making him more heroic and less selfish.

Basically, at the moment he's just in it for the money. Robbing a dungeon or dragon's lair sounds a lot more exciting that breaking into AnonymousMerchant6's house, y'know?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Basically, at the moment he's just in it for the money. Robbing a dungeon or dragon's lair sounds a lot more exciting that breaking into AnonymousMerchant6's house, y'know? *



Kinda like Robin Hood: Steal from the rich because it beats stealing what meager resources the poor might have.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

If we find any good, they were obvious;ly stolen from someone else.  So, they are not ours to keep, they need to be returned to the proper owners.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *If we find any good, they were obvious;ly stolen from someone else.  So, they are not ours to keep, they need to be returned to the proper owners.   *




Hmmm. Something tells me this could be an interesting situation. I'm planning to talk about scavenger's rights and posession being nine-tenths of the law.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm. Something tells me this could be an interesting situation. I'm planning to talk about scavenger's rights and posession being nine-tenths of the law.  *




Well, there is the letter of the law and the morality of the law.  It's about what is doing what is right and thinking ahead.  Now who's to say we can ever find out who the rightful owners of everything is?  So, it's not as black and white as all that.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 21, 2002)

Exactly! So I can keep this big bag of gold, then? Being as you can't prove it *doesn't* belong to me...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Exactly! So I can keep this big bag of gold, then? Being as you can't prove it doesn't belong to me... *




Depends on the law of the land.  Do you have to prove it is yours, or does one have to prove it is not?  Very important.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 21, 2002)

Jeezy Creezy! we haven't even started the game yet


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *Jeezy Creezy! we haven't even started the game yet  *




Just prepping....


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm enjoying the debate! Keep going


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Depends on the law of the land.  Do you have to prove it is yours, or does one have to prove it is not?  Very important. *




Well I'd have to ask Randomling that question, wouldn't I?

Marak's view is, if it's in his hand, it's his. If it's in someone else's hand, then it's potentially his. But he's not evil. He has standards. He wouldn't steal from a charity, or a beggar, or someone helpless. It has to be a challenge.

EG: A wealthy but honest merchant who protects his money with traps and guards is fair game, but a shopkeeper that just barely gets by but is saving for the future is not.

Oh and temples are ALWAYS off the menu, as are wizards quarters. No way. You never know what you might find.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Night Tallarn.  Just as long as Paladins are off limits as well.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

Good night, Tallarn! 

And Crothian's Grudge-Pet can of course count on me when it comes to returning valuables to their proper owners...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Excellent, Smithers!!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 22, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Oh and temples are ALWAYS off the menu, as are wizards quarters. No way. You never know what you might find. *



my stuff is safe! yay!


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 22, 2002)

hmmm as long as I can develope my King of Thieves from Hercules series for my character.  Female version of course.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *hmmm as long as I can develope my King of Thieves from Hercules series for my character.  Female version of course.  *




So, the Queen of Thieves?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 23, 2002)

a friendly *bump*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *a friendly *bump*  *




Don't you have a spell that does this?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 23, 2002)

nah, i had too few 1st-level spells to choose from. i think _prestidigitation_ could handle *a gentle nudge*, but it's not a powerful enough spell to generate *a friendly bump*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Night Tallarn.  Just as long as Paladins are off limits as well.   *




"Paladins worry me. Sometimes you see one in the street, right, and even if you've been clean _all day_ they still give you that stare of theirs, as if they know you've done something bad. Gives me the creeps, it does."


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 24, 2002)

If it isn't too late yet, I'd like to change a feat of my character: Iron Will to Silent Spell. I think that it would be more fitting, and it helps keeping his arcane powers secret.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *it helps keeping his arcane powers secret. *




I think you just might have let the cat out of the bag, though


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2002)

Sure thing, Knight Otu!

Now where in the hell is Jeph?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 24, 2002)

> Now where in the hell is Jeph?




I'd hate to start without him, but maybe you should establish a final date you're willing to wait till.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Sure thing, Knight Otu!
> 
> Now where in the hell is Jeph? *




Maybe you need to e-mail him?


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe you need to e-mail him? *




Probably a good idea.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 24, 2002)

Here is the quick version of what I'd like my character to do if I'm not around to play him. I'll try and mention if I think I can't get online for a few days.

In combat: Sneak one round, sneak attack next round, return to hiding

Pre-adventure: Use GatherInfo and similar skills to work out the strengths and weaknesses of our foes.

General: Be an all round dodgy geezer type.

This may not make much sense to some of you, but I'm sure you get the gist of it...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

> General: Be an all round dodgy geezer type.




Even though he's old as the hills he still gets out of the way of stuff pretty quick?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> I think you just might have let the cat out of the bag, though   *




I'm not sure if I understand your comment? I think your character and Serai would know about my characters powers...

It may not help with 1st level spells yet, but even 0 level spells can be useful from time to time. 

I'll change it soon in my character post.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure if I understand your comment? I think your character and Serai would know about my characters powers...
> *




It was in jest.  No need to concern yourself with it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even though he's old as the hills he still gets out of the way of stuff pretty quick? *




It's an Engishism. Dodgy geezer - unscrupulous type, likely to sell you something that "just fell off the back of a wagon".


----------



## Jeph (Dec 25, 2002)

'ello all! So, I've been vactionizinging for the past couple of days, and as normal, events have outran me. How goes it on the Hivemind IC front?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

I think we are in Holiday wait mode


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 25, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *'ello all! So, I've been vactionizinging for the past couple of days, and as normal, events have outran me. How goes it on the Hivemind IC front? *




So where's your revised character then? *nudge, nudge*


----------



## randomling (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Jeph!

You need to read the last couple of pages, there's a post from me you should take a look at.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 26, 2002)

Ah! Found the Jeph-you-should-read-this-post! Nope, no ire-via-email here.  Since the background was never completely finished anyway, it shouldn't be hard to write it in. In fact, I'm going off to do just that at the moment! Check the characters thread in an hour or so, and you should see the background . . . wait. One question.

Does there happen to be a group of oppressed people anywhere in the area? Maybe I'll have Serei be an ex-freedom fighter (that's where the monk will come from, an elite band of holy warriors using their Ki powers and mad martial skillz to attempt to rescue their people from the clutches of the insideous INSERT EVIL ORGANIZATION OR EMPIRE HERE), who was forced to journey for the wild for years after the band was attacked while they slept, and everyone but her was brutally murdered (you know, stabbed through the neck with spears, and that sort of unpleasantish thing). Maybe I'll have a nice lifelong goal of REVENGE and will still be working to free whoever happens to be the chap that she was attempting to free from whoever happens to be the chap that didn't really want this to happen. 

Just point me to some appropriately oppressed (probably human) minority and the history shall spring up like grain from rich soil.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> It was in jest.  No need to concern yourself with it. *




I assumed it was in jest, but I thougt there might be some meaning I didn't get, as a person with english as secondary language.


----------



## randomling (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeph,

Hm: oppressed people. You could always be Nerezi. The Nerezi have monks, and they (or at least, those on the front line) would certainly consider themselves freedom fighters. The Cellsori and Nerezi are at war, and have been for decades, over mining rights to land which Nerezi tribes live in. It's conceivable that, somewhere high in those borderland mountains, is a monastery which trains people for the wars they fight. Many of the human and dwarven combatants in Nerez are monks or monk/rangers. In fact, I will even allow you to multiclass as a monk/ranger if you're from a Nerezi order. How's that for a nice DM? 

It might also help to explain why you're friendly with Gruchet - a large part of the Nerezi population is made up of orcish tribes which are not evil or at war with the human and dwarven populations.

That help?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## randomling (Dec 26, 2002)

Yay! 

Look forward to seeing the background, then!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 27, 2002)

I hope you don't mind If the soldiers from both sides do some quite beastly things. War is hell.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

War is worse than hell. At least if you're in hell you know you must have done something bad to get there. People died in wars because generals were too stupid to realise that "if we send 10,000 at the enemy maybe enough will survive to kill them" wasn't a very good tactic.

*re-reads own posts*

Sorry to go off on one there. [/rant]


----------



## randomling (Dec 27, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I hope you don't mind If the soldiers from both sides do some quite beastly things. War is hell. *




Yes, war is hell. And soldiers from both sides do do horrible things on a regular basis. We're talking about 14-year-olds getting killed.

But you should bear in mind this isn't World War 1 - it's not a day-by-day massacre on both sides, it's a skirmish war. Small bands on both sides fighting each other and getting killed or injured: patrols on the Cellsori side, tribesmen or monks on the Nerezi side. It's not Helm's Deep night and day, it what I'm saying.

But yes, brutal and horrible things do happen.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Not to be a pest, but how close are we to a start? 

Actually, i'm not really in a hurry, i'm just really looking forward to the game, and was curious if we were almost there.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 28, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, war is hell. And soldiers from both sides do do horrible things on a regular basis. We're talking about 14-year-olds getting killed.
> *




that's not really a strictly war thing, as Romeo and Juliet was about 12 or 13 year olds, I think. (Juliet was supposed to be a bit young for marriage, and the marrying age at that time period was quite low.)


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Not to be a pest, but how close are we to a start?
> 
> Actually, i'm not really in a hurry, i'm just really looking forward to the game, and was curious if we were almost there. *




Ditto!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ditto!   *




Ditto ditto! Especially since all three of my IC games seem to have fallen flat.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ditto!   *




Ditto to his ditto


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ditto to his ditto *




Well i'm glad to see you all agree with me!

Hey guys lets walk off this cliift!!


----------



## Horacio (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well i'm glad to see you all agree with me!
> 
> Hey guys lets walk off this cliift!! *




_Horacio cast a quick Feather Fall_

Ditto!


----------



## randomling (Dec 28, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> that's not really a strictly war thing, as Romeo and Juliet was about 12 or 13 year olds, I think. (Juliet was supposed to be a bit young for marriage, and the marrying age at that time period was quite low.) *




I'm not saying kids don't get killed (even murdered) outside of war, just that kids do get brutally killed in war.

Your background is fantastic, and I've no problem with the brutal things going on there, the only problem is that the Cellsori don't keep slaves, as a rule (sorry, I'm not going to budge on that. War is hell and horrendous things can happen away from commanders, but Cellsor has an LG king).

Start time:

You're all ready? You're going to be investigating this house?

Well, Crothian's on vacation...  anyone know when he comes back?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

I think I'm investigating the house from the _inside_, IFKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

OK, I've nicked this from a thread in GenDis, quite appropriately I think, and I'm going to answer the questions to draw out a little more of my character.

In-Character Questions:

1. What is your father's name?
Unknown - orphan. Considers the Guild his family.
2. What does your father do?
Steals stuff, mostly.
3. What is your mother's name?
Unknown - orphan. Considers the Guild his family. 
4. What does your mother do?
Look out while Dad steals stuff...
5. Do you have any brothers or sisters?
More than 100, effectively.
6. If you do what are their names?
Hurl a brick in a crowded street and see who looks round.
7. What do they do?
Distract people, steal stuff, pick pockets, mug people at night...
8. Are they older or younger than you?
Mixed.
9. Are your parents still alive?
No idea.
10. If they are not, how did they die?
?
11. Who taught you your skills?
The Guild.
12. Do you like that person?
I'm starting to think that I might be OK on my own.
13. Are they still alive?
The Guild is thriving, thank you.
14. If not, how did they die?

15. Do you have any short-term goals?
Become rich.
16. Do you have any long-term goals?
Run my own Guild in another place.
17. Are you afraid of anything?
Undead.
18. Do you believe in the gods?
Not really, but I do pray in a tight spot.
19. What are you willing to fight for?
A lady (but don't tell anyone).
20. Why did you take up your profession?
I was born here. I never had a choice.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 28, 2002)

the updated character list:

arwink - male kobold cleric 2 of Xaine (CG) Takhop Hep
Horacio  - male kobold  bard 1/rogue 1 (CG) Horax -- entertainer
garyh  - male goblin fighter 1/rogue  1 (N) Grashnyu Vix


Dragongirl  - female elf rogue 2 (CN)  Velandra
Sir Osis of Liver - male  dwarven fighter 2 (CN) Grog--  warrior/avatar of chaos
Tallarn  - male human rogue 2 (N) Marak De Vries --  burglar


Crothian  - male orc paladin 2 of Brocem (LG)  Gruchet
Knight Otu - male  human sorcerer 2 (NG) Jepraith Marzail 
Jeph -  female human  monk 1/ranger 1 (LG) Serei

Mr Fidgit - male gnome wizard 2 (CG) Berwan

Darkness - ?male human rogue 1/fighter 1 (LG) ?(name)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

That's some list, really!


----------



## randomling (Dec 28, 2002)

It is, though I need to know where people's allegiances lie. So far we have:

THE THIEVES AND NE'ER-DO-WELLS
Marak
Velandra
Grog (?)

THE DO-GOODERS
Raith
Serai
Gruchet

THE KOBOLDS AND GOBLIN
Horax
Takhop
Grashnyu

UNDECIDED
Berwan
?? (Darkness's character)

OK. We're beginning play at a merchant's house in the Merchants District, which the thieves have scouted out and are now attempting to rob. I know what the do-gooders and Berwan are doing there. How about the kobolds and goblin? And Darkness, where does your character fit in?

Just a few questions for you guys to chew over...


----------



## Jeph (Dec 28, 2002)

Hmmm, no slaves . . . how about, my mother was given the choice of either being let loose in the wilderness, or working as a servant for minimal pay? Obviously, she chose to work, as a servant, as she was sensable enough to value life over honor, but she died from a disease soon after, and Serei was put into the care of a negligent wife of a soldier. That work?

And the 20 question thing . . .
1. What is your father's name?
I don't know, he was a Cellcori soldier that raped my mother.
2. What does your father do?
Kills whoever the Cellcori govornment tells him to.
3. What is your mother's name?
Lianna. 
4. What does your mother do?
I don't know what her original profession was, but she died as a servant in the Cellcori army.
5. Do you have any brothers or sisters?
No. 
6. If you do what are their names?
n/a
7. What do they do?
n/a
8. Are they older or younger than you?
n/a
9. Are your parents still alive?
My mother died when I was a child, and I don't know about my father. My adopted father is dead.
10. If they are not, how did they die?
He was killed by a band of Cellcori soldiers.
11. Who taught you your skills?
My adopted father, Harnel Forgemaster.
12. Do you like that person?
He was the closest thing I ever had to a parrent.
13. Are they still alive?
No.
14. If not, how did they die?
Killed by Cellcori soldiers.
15. Do you have any short-term goals?
Master my Chi.
16. Do you have any long-term goals?
Seek revenge for my mother, for Harnel, and for the band of freedom-fighters that raised me.
17. Are you afraid of anything?
No. Fear is a weakness.
18. Do you believe in the gods?
Yes, but I don't worship any one, specifically.
19. What are you willing to fight for?
Revenge.
20. Why did you take up your profession?
Inigo said it better than anybody:

'My name is Serei. You killed my father. Prepare to die.'


----------



## Horacio (Dec 28, 2002)

And the 20 question thing for Horax the Kobold

1. What is your father's name?
I was born from an egg put in the tribe nest. Tribe females nested the egg until me and my siblings were ready to go up, to claim our heritage as member of the dragon bloodline.

My father is the tribe, my mother the soil that gave me life, my blood is the blood of dragons, my spirit is pure and my courage legendary.


2. What does your father do?
Most men from the tribe are hunters and fighters, keeping the tribe safe and bringing meat to feed the tribe. Their courage and wits allow them to fight and beat powerful ennemies, and the magic that runs on their veins shows their heritage.

3. What is your mother's name?
I don't know the name of the female that layed my egg, I venerate all older females from the tribe and call them Mother as mark of respet.

4. What does your mother do?
Female kobolds in my tribe are responsible of raising the children, gathering berries, nuts and fruits and managing dayly life. They have authority over male, because their judgement is fairer and their head are colder, their wiseness is greater than males' one, and they are showed big respect.


5. Do you have any brothers or sisters?
All kobold born the same month that me are my brothers and sister, my siblings. 107 were born, but only 42 arrived to adulthood, 42 strong kobolds that proudly show their dragon heritage.

6. If you do what are their names?
Too much names to write them all, and writing only some of them would mean forget the others.

7. What do they do?
They are young kobolds, like me, and most of them felt the hunger of adventure and now wander the world in search of new experiences.

8. Are they older or younger than you?
Some a bit younger, some a bit older.


Next later...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Well, Crothian's on vacation...  anyone know when he comes back? *




Sorry, didn't realize I was messing peoiple up.  You should have started with out me.


----------



## randomling (Dec 28, 2002)

Jeph: sounds great!

Horacio: yours too!

Crothian: actually, I'm waiting on Darkness to, like, name his character and give me a sentence or two of background... *then* we can start!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2002)

Good, it's Darkness's fault, I can live with that


----------



## Horacio (Dec 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good, it's Darkness's fault, I can live with that   *




I blame Piratecat


----------



## Jeph (Dec 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I blame Piratecat *




Really, I mean he hasn't told us _anything_ about his character.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 29, 2002)

Randomling, have you already sent the e-mail?


----------



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

Not yet, still waiting on where Darkness is gonna land in the groupings...

deedledeedledum...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Well by blaming Darkness, we are indirectly blaming Piratecat  because Darkness is, after all, the Hand and Eye of such.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Perhaps we could start without him, then work him into events when he's up to date?


----------



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

Might be a good idea.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

As a side note, I'll send in more background once I've got a better handle on the character and the world.  If that's cool, that is?

I can do it earlier, but I'll never live up to it until I've played the character for a bit.  Know that from bitter experience


----------



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

That's cool with me!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I blame Piratecat *




Don't we all, Horacio, don't we all?


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey guys. Bump!! 

Also, Gary, I turned your character into a temporary thief because I didn't know what else to do with him... sorry... 

You can play now!


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hey guys. Bump!!
> 
> Also, Gary, I turned your character into a temporary thief because I didn't know what else to do with him... sorry...
> 
> You can play now! *




For the sake of the game getting started, I'll accept that.  

Besides, thieving _is_ action, and that's what he left his tribe for.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 30, 2002)

are we actually going to be posting spoken text in different colors? (as Jeph suggested..)


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *are we actually going to be posting spoken text in different colors? (as Jeph suggested..) *




I'm not sure if ENWorld has _enough_ colors for all he PCs in this game!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure if ENWorld has enough colors for all he PCs in this game!!   *



I think there are, but the trouble could be differenciating them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

Just so long as no-one chooses 'black' as their colour, maybe we'll be OK? This is the colour of firebrick, apparently. I intend to use it, if it looks OK.


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Little dark, but legible.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

I've decided on seagreen.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll take Orange, if it's not horridly glary.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Green for Grashnyu - hey, that's even alliteration!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Just trying it on for size

Edit: Me likes


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

indigo for a gnome wizard 

sienna, maybe? 

sky blue? i can't decide...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Sky blue's a little close to mine, I doubt you want to be confused with me.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

indigo's too hard to read, sky blue is too close to the paladin's...

tomato? 

burlywood?


[edit - i like tomato, but burlywood even sounds like a gnomish name, doesn't it?   ]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure if ENWorld has enough colors for all he PCs in this game!!   *




Um, you can also post colors like this [color=123456)
Just so long as it's six digits. So, I'll do a couple of these for you.

[color=123456]123456[/color]
[color=246621]246621[/color]
[color=342151]342151[/color]

I have no idea what colors I'll end up with, but if you tried long enough, you might get something. I know that 222222 and 333333 are the colors of posts on the messageboard, so if you use the right one of those two in a post, the text is invisible unless highlighted.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

[color=123456]123456[/color] [color=111111]111111[/color] [color=122222]122222[/color] [color=133333]133333[/color]
[color=234561]234561[/color] [color=211111]211111[/color] [color=222222]222222[/color] [color=233333]233333[/color]
[color=345612]345612[/color] [color=311111]311111[/color] [color=322222]322222[/color] [color=333333]333333[/color]
[color=456123]456123[/color] [color=411111]411111[/color] [color=422222]422222[/color] [color=433333]433333[/color]
[color=561234]561234[/color] [color=511111]511111[/color] [color=522222]522222[/color] [color=533333]533333[/color]
[color=612345]612345[/color] [color=611111]611111[/color] [color=622222]622222[/color] [color=633333]633333[/color]

A few more, for color...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Fidget
 Crothian 
 Randomling


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> * Fidget
> Crothian
> Randomling  *




what 
 the
heck?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

so all words have cooresponding colors?  that is weird, wild stuff!


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

what's up Horacio?


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

sandy brown 
crimson 
firebrick 
dark red
sienna 
red 
coral
silver 

Edit :  Think I will go with Crimson
Edit2 : NM that is Randomling .  . .
Edit3 : Well if no one is using it, I would like Crimson


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

i think crimson's okay, Crothian was just screwing around with coding, or whatever (quote his post to see what i mean..)


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Green for Grashnyu - hey, that's even alliteration!!  *



Might just be me but I can barely see this.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Might just be me but I can barely see this. *




It shows up fine on my PC...  anyone else have trouble with green?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

Horacio tries to find his color 

Horacio tries to find his color 

Horacio tries to find his color 

Horacio tries to find his color 

Horacio tries to find his color


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

Would anybody mind if I choose this one?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *It shows up fine on my PC...  anyone else have trouble with green? *



it is a _little_ dark, but overall, not really.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> it is a little dark, but overall, not really. *




I can use it in *bold type,* if that helps.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Would anybody mind if I choose this one? *



i don't think limegreen will be a problem


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> i don't think limegreen will be a problem  *




Kobolds love limegreen


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

and burlywood has the gnome seal of approval!


----------



## arwink (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone have problems with chocolate?


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

*Well, nothing beats a Green Goblin.* 

Except maybe Spider-Man, I guess...


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Anyone have problems with chocolate? *




Personally, I love chocolate.

Oh, you mean as a color to post with.  Well, that's alright, too.


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

Do I need a "DMing colour"? Or several?


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Do I need a "DMing colour"? Or several?
> 
> *




It's usually simplest for the DM to go with the standard forum color.


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, thanks


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Or this color works as well


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm going to wait till tommorriw to continue the IC game since it seems I'm the only one currently here.


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Good idea. Tallarn is here and I'll respond to his posts, but sooner or later we're going to have to wait for the others to catch up.


----------



## arwink (Jan 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Good idea. Tallarn is here and I'll respond to his posts, but sooner or later we're going to have to wait for the others to catch up.
> 
> *




I think the time delay will probably continue for the duration.  It's rare that all of us are on at the same time.

On the up side, it gives us a lot of time to plan out a six-scond combat round


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm actually cool with the time delay. It means the game continues at a leisurely pace and I don't get overwhelmed. Also that I get more time to prepare, too!


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I'm actually cool with the time delay. It means the game continues at a leisurely pace and I don't get overwhelmed. Also that I get more time to prepare, too!  *




Ah, one of the great boons of PbP DMing!!


----------



## arwink (Jan 1, 2003)

Garyh, is it just me, or has piratecat taken vengance on your com-supporter tag in retaliation for your sig?


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Garyh, is it just me, or has piratecat taken vengance on your com-supporter tag in retaliation for your sig? *




You are correct, Arwink.  If you click to through my sig to my meta-sig thread, he and I discussed it.  It's okay...  in fact, I practically consider it a badge of honor.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

creamsteak
cream
steak

Hrm...


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Creamsteak, you're here!  There's a plot thread in Plots & Places you can check out if you want!


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

I've been wondering . . . what does cream steak mean? A . . .creamy steak?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering . . . what does cream steak mean? A . . .creamy steak? *



It's the result of putting steak into a blender.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It's the result of putting steak into a blender. *




Any particuliar reason one would do this?


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds pretty good, actually. Mmmm, steak puree.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Any particuliar reason one would do this? *



Bravery. Pure, unadulterated Bravery.


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Bravery? What's the courage factor in putting a steak in the blender?

You are strange, strange people. No wonder we're having fun!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Bravery? What's the courage factor in putting a steak in the blender?
> *




Never meet an angry cow have you?


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Uh... I'm assuming "steak" translates as "cow already dead"...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Uh... I'm assuming "steak" translates as "cow already dead"... *




Ya, but don't think for a moment the rest of them domn't know.  They do, they all do.


----------



## arwink (Jan 2, 2003)

Actually, isn't the result of putting steak in a blender mince?  Always worked out that way when I did it.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2003)

*Well...*

My life has been very turbulent lately (unexpectedly so, in part), so I didn't have too much opportunity to do internet stuff; sorry about that... 

Still, I hope to be able to catch up soon.  (Including reading the last couple pages of this thread more closely. )

Heh. I'm also looking forward to again being able to participate in Hivemind threads - that is, participate more than writing a short post or two per thread and then closing down the thread when it's gotten too long. 

Oh, well. Later, folks; I've been up for too long again (6 AM here), thinking and doing things that need to be done...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Actually, isn't the result of putting steak in a blender mince?  Always worked out that way when I did it. *



Poor blind blind man...


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Darkness: looking forward to having you in the game! I'm sure we can find a way to fit you in when you're ready!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Darkness: looking forward to having you in the game! I'm sure we can find a way to fit you in when you're ready!  *



It's been quite a while since Darkness Last IC Game... almost a year


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Darkness: looking forward to having you in the game! I'm sure we can find a way to fit you in when you're ready!  *



Ok. Thank you, randomling. 


			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It's been quite a while since Darkness Last IC Game... almost a year  *



Right.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 12, 2003)

Urg, i've been sick as a dog. Sorry to miss the start guys. I'll be getting back up to speed over the next couple days.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 13, 2003)

But good to have you back. 

But where is randomling?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

She has a big project that is giving her a lot of problems. So we've kind of delayed the game for the moment...which is sad. But it may start up again soon.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 19, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 19, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Bump *




That IC bump was pretty slick.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 9, 2003)

Bump.


----------

